# Dringend neuer Pc gesucht. Gaming/Surfen/Arbeiten + Zukunftssicher



## MrYagoo (16. August 2017)

Auf Empfehlung eines Bekannten bin ich hier bei PC Games gelandet.
Ich finde es schön, dass es eine Community gibt, welche beim Kauf/Auswahl/Problemen behilflich ist. Ich war bereits in vielen Geschäften (Media Markt/Saturn/...) und habe immer das Gefühl gehabt, die Verkäufer wissen gar nicht genau was sie an Ware haben bzw. ist die Fachkompetenz schon erdrückend gering. Ich habe mich nicht wohl gefühlt und bin bisher nicht zu einem Kauf gekommen.

Ich habe derzeit keinen Pc mehr, habe ihn aber in Vergangenheit immer gerne genutzt zum Surfen, Spielen oder Arbeiten. Es müsste also wieder einer angeschafft werden.

Ich habe natürlich ein paar Anforderungen an die Hardware die wir hoffentlich umgesetzt bekommen, ich hoffe also sehr das mir jmd. weiterhelfen könnte.



Der Pc muss wirklich stark genug sein für einige Jahre und nicht schon bald in die Knie gehen
Der Pc sollte schön leise sein, da evtl jmd neben mir arbeiten wird.
Der Pc darf kein Kraftwerk sein, also auch bei längerem Einsatz am Tag keine Böse Überraschung auf der Stromrechnung auftauchen.
Es sollte natürlich alles super zusammenpassen und harmonieren (daher auch mein Hilfegesuch hier bei den Profis)

Ich könnte Maus/Tastatur/Headset sowie Windows noch auftreiben alles andere müsste neu angeschafft werden: Also der Pc + Monitor.

Ich habe kein festes Budget, aber wenn wir für alles irgendwo bei 1500-1700 € rauskommen sollte doch hoffentlich etwas gutes bei rauskommen hatte ich gehofft.

Ich würde mich wirklich sehr über Hilfe freuen.


----------



## daLexi (16. August 2017)

Bitte sehr:
https://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-751337
Monitor, Maus und Tastatur und Boxen oder Kopfhörer hast noch?


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2017)

MrYagoo schrieb:


> Auf Empfehlung eines Bekannten bin ich hier bei PC Games gelandet.
> Ich finde es schön, dass es eine Community gibt, welche beim Kauf/Auswahl/Problemen behilflich ist. Ich war bereits in vielen Geschäften (Media Markt/Saturn/...) und habe immer das Gefühl gehabt, die Verkäufer wissen gar nicht genau was sie an Ware haben bzw. ist die Fachkompetenz schon erdrückend gering. Ich habe mich nicht wohl gefühlt und bin bisher nicht zu einem Kauf gekommen.
> 
> Ich habe derzeit keinen Pc mehr, habe ihn aber in Vergangenheit immer gerne genutzt zum Surfen, Spielen oder Arbeiten. Es müsste also wieder einer angeschafft werden.
> ...



 einige Jahre für Games ist unmöglich - Du wirst IMMER nach ca 3 Jahren die Grafikkarte wechseln müssen, wenn du die dann neuesten Games noch auf höheren Details spielen willst. Aber eine Basis mit CPU&co, die 6-7 Jahre reicht, ist kein Problem. Bei der Grafikkarte sollte man dann lieber 2-3x je 300€ ausgeben als einmal 800€ in dem Glauben, das reicht für 5-6 Jahre - tut es nämlich nicht  



> [*]Der Pc sollte schön leise sein, da evtl jmd neben mir arbeiten wird.


 ohne Gaming sind PCs mit modernen Bauteilen quasi unhörbar, und beim Gaming dreht die Grafikkarte zwar auf, aber da gibt es auch viele, die sehr leise arbeiten.



> [*]Der Pc darf kein Kraftwerk sein, also auch bei längerem Einsatz am Tag keine Böse Überraschung auf der Stromrechnung auftauchen.


 mit modernen Grafikkarten hast du bei absoluter Volllast vlt. 350W - also nur beim Gamen in intensiven Szenen. Für Office usw. dürften es unter 100W sein. Und mit einem Netzteil für 50-60€ 450-500W hast du dann auch ein Modell, das effizient ist und nicht unnötig Strom verbrät. 


Preis-Leistungs-Tipp wäre ein AMD Ryzen 5 1600X als CPU und eine Nvidia GTX 1070. Da wärst du bei ca 1200€ für den PC inkl. einer SSD 240GB und Festplatte 1000GB sowie 16GB RAM und könntest nen soliden 27 Zoll-Monitor mit WQHD-Auflösung dazuholen, ohne über 1500€ zu kommen. 

Mehr Leistung hätte eine GTX 1080, die kostet dann 100€ mehr, dafür wäre dann der Gesamtpreis halt höher. Die 1080 könnte Dir 15-20% mehr Leistung bringen.

Als CPU wäre auch ein Ryzen 7 1700X oder 1800X eine Option, der hat 8 Kerne und 16 Threads, der Ryzen 5 hat 6 Kerne und 12 Threads. Meiner Meinung nach reicht der Ryzen 5 dicke, der 7er wäre vlt "sinnvoll", falls du oft Sachen machst, wo mehrere Programme gleichzeitig arbeiten müssen. Dafür kostet der 80-120€ mehr.


----------



## MrYagoo (16. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> einige Jahre für Games ist unmöglich - Du wirst IMMER nach ca 3 Jahren die Grafikkarte wechseln müssen, wenn du die dann neuesten Games noch auf höheren Details spielen willst. Aber eine Basis mit CPU&co, die 6-7 Jahre reicht, ist kein Problem. Bei der Grafikkarte sollte man dann lieber 2-3x je 300€ ausgeben als einmal 800€ in dem Glauben, das reicht für 5-6 Jahre - tut es nämlich nicht
> 
> ohne Gaming sind PCs mit modernen Bauteilen quasi unhörbar, und beim Gaming dreht die Grafikkarte zwar auf, aber da gibt es auch viele, die sehr leise arbeiten.
> 
> ...




Vielen Dank für die rasche Hilfe.
Gibt es keine Alternative von Intel? Also was die CPU angeht? Ich finde Intel hat seit einer Ewigkeit sehr hochwertige und zuverlässige Hardware. Wäre Intel nicht auch schneller?

Bei der Gpu würde Ich Leistung ohnehin bevorzugen, also min einer gute 1080.

Frage: Machst eine Kombo aus Ssd + Hdd Sinn? Oder langt eine SSD? die Hdd ist ja deutlich langsamer. Ich besitze noch eine externe Festplatte mit 1Tb.

Bei der System würde Ich Qualität und Leistung als priorität setzten,  dahinter Lautstärke und Energieverbrauch, der Preis sollte nicht so sehr das Gesamtkonstrukt beeinflussen.
Ich ärgere mich eher über gesparte Leistung als über nen Hunderter erhöhter Anschaffungskosten.

Dürfte ich jmd um den Gefallen bitten sich in meine Lage zu versetzten, keine Pc mehr mit o.g. wünschen/vorstellungen? Und mit der Budget 1500-1700 etwas zusammenzustellen? Evtl als Wäre Kombo. Das wäre sehr nett.


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2017)

MrYagoo schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die rasche Hilfe.
> Gibt es keine Alternative von Intel? Also was die CPU angeht? Ich finde Intel hat seit einer Ewigkeit sehr hochwertige und zuverlässige Hardware. Wäre Intel nicht auch schneller?


 ein Core i7-7700K ist ein wenig schneller als ein Ryzen 5 1600X, kostet aber 100€ mehr. Zudem hat der "nur" vier Kerne und 8 Threads, d.h. beim Ryzen 5 kann es IM ZWEIFEL sein, dass der in einigen Jahren besser wird, wenn dann Programme und Games von den echten sechs Kernen und 12 Threads profitieren. Und wenn Dir die 100€ Aufpreis für einen 7700K nicht zu viel sind, würde ICH aber eher den Ryzen 5 1700X nehmen. Der ist näher am 7700K dran, je nach Spiel auch gleich gut oder teils etwas schneller, aber noch "zukunftssicherer" wegen 8 Kernen/16 Threads.

Die neuen Ryzen von AMD sind wirklich gut - wenn du trotzdem unbedingt Intel willst, kannst du das natürlich machen.




> Frage: Machst eine Kombo aus Ssd + Hdd Sinn? Oder langt eine SSD? die Hdd ist ja deutlich langsamer. Ich besitze noch eine externe Festplatte mit 1Tb.


 eine HDD mit kleiner SSD eingebaut meinst du vermutlich? Das macht wenig Sinn, wenn man sowieso eine SSD in den PC einbaut. Wenn man sparen müsste und nicht ne SSD und eine HDD kaufen kann, dann kann man eine HDD mit integrierter SSD nehmen.

Ansonsten aber: ne SSD mit 240-275GB reicht dicke für Windows, alle Programme und auch noch ein paar Games. Und auf die HDD kommen dann halt Daten sowie Games, bei denen es nicht so wichtig ist, ob die nun was schneller laden oder nicht. Denn das ist ja das, was eine SSD bringt: kürzere Ladezeiten. Du kannst natürlich bei Deinem Budget auch ne SSD mit 480-512GB nehmen, die kosten dann halt ca 60-70€ mehr als die mit 240-275GB. Dann passen mehr Games mit drauf.


Sag mal bescheid, ob du nun eher AMD oder Intel nehmen würdest. Willst du auch übertakten?


----------



## Batze (16. August 2017)

Intel ist bei modernen Spielen nicht unbedingt schneller. Entscheidend ist wie immer bei Spielen die Grafikkarte. Das was du bei Intel sparst, weil eben teurer, kannst du dann in eine bessere Grafikkarte stecken. Und AMD nicht nur jetzt mit den wirklich guten Ryzen Modellen war auch schon mit der 83xx Serie für alle Spiele voll ausreichend.
Das andere, du möchtest auf mehrere Jahre hinaus was haben, und wie Herbboy schon sagt, so eine CPU kannst du locker 5+ Jahre drin haben, gerade in Zukunft wenn der ein oder andere Blockbuster wirklich mal mehr als nur 4 Kerne unterstützt werden die AMDs davon rennen weil sie einfach mehr Kerne haben. Der Aufpreis zu den teureren Intel 7er Modellen lohnt da nicht wirklich.

Wegen der Festplatte. SSD ist eben noch sehr viel teurer als eine normale Platte. Auf SSD eben Betriebssystem und wichtige Programme drauf, Spiele Musik und was sonst noch auf die normale Platte. reicht vollkommen aus. Eventuell das ein oder andere Spiel was viel nachläd noch auf die SSD. Nachrüsten kannst du da nach belieben immer noch.
Du kannst dir natürlich gleich eine 500GB SSD holen und die 1000GB weg lassen, musst aber dann damit rechnen sehr schnell an die Grenzen der Kapazität zu kommen. Aktuelle Top Titel schlucken teilweise 50GB und mehr an Speicherplatz. Kannst dir also selbst schnell ausrechnen wie klein 500GB in heutiger Zeit eigentlich sind. Und glaube mir, wenn du wieder neu anfängst sind 500GB sehr sehr schnell rappel voll.


----------



## xCJay (16. August 2017)

Der 7700K ist schneller, wenn halt net alle Kerne genutzt werden können. Das ist bei aktuellen Spielen aber nicht mehr der Fall und wird in Zukunft auch immer besser werden. Ich würde hier den Ryzen 5 1600X empfehlen, der 6 Kerne mit 12 Threads bietet und in die Zukunft geblickt die beste CPU darstellt zum zocken. Der Sockel AM4 hält auch nich ne Zeit, 1151 mit 200er Chipsatz ist ja nicht Coffee Lake kompatibel.

Ich würde es deswegen so machen:

AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
16Gb 2666Mhz Dual Ranked RAM
Asus Strix B350-F Gaming
nVidia GTX1070 (eine GTX1080 ist bei dem Budget leider nicht drin, wenn noch ein Monitor dazu muss)
250Gb Samsung 850 EVO SSD + 1Tb HDD (SSD für Windows und oft genutzte Programme/Spiele. HDD für den Rest. Nur SSD ist zu teuer)
Alpenföhn Brocken ECO mit AM4 Kit
Naxnoxia Deep Silence 3 (dank Schalldämmung und Lüftersteuerung sehr leise)
beQuiet Pure Power 10 500 Watt

Beim Monitor gibts verschiedene Alternativen. Für um 300€ z.B. den Dell U2515H mit 25 Zoll, 1440p und IPS Panel. Oder für 400€ den Dell U2715H mit 27Zoll 1440p und IPS Panel. Für um 500€ würde man auch 4k bekommen, aber da sollte es dann schon eine 1080Ti sein, die nicht in Budget passt.


----------



## MrYagoo (16. August 2017)

Ich bin noch wegen der CPU unschlüssig. Der 1600x kostet nur 230 €, klingt erstmal weniger nach Power. Der I7 7700k soll ja mit der beste sein aktuell, hat aber "nur" 4 Kerne. Der 1700x hat 8 Kerne aber einen niedrigen takt....

Übertakten hatte ich nicht vor, da ich davon wenig verstehe und gerne ein System hätte das ohne übersteuern schnell genug für alles ist.

Die obere zusammenstellung ist doch schon mal eine aussage. Ich möchte allerdings auf die 1080 bestehen, lieber mehr Qualität für einen in meine Augen bezahlbaren aufpreis.

Monitor möchte ich gerne auf 24 zoll gehen. Zum zocken angenehmer, gerade bei shootern finde ich.


----------



## xCJay (17. August 2017)

4 Kerne sind halt absolut nicht mehr zukunftstauglich. Der 7700K kann halt auch nur bei Spielen punkten die eben etwas älter sind und nur wenig Kerne nutzen.
Der Ryzen ist da die zukunftssicherere Variante und wegen den höheren Takts im Vergleich zu Ryzen 7 auch besser für altere nicht Multi Core optimierte Spiele zu Gebrauchen. Dazu ist man eh in 99% der Spiele am GPU Limit, heißt die Graka limitiert die FPS und de Leistung des Prozessors ist eher nebensächlich. 

Also 24 Zoll 1080p und eine GTX1080 ist halt absolut rausgeworfenes Geld. Das bringt Dir gar nix, denn da würde sogar schon eine GTX1060 6Gb für alle Spiele auf Ultra ausreichen und mehr als flüssig kann es ja nicht laufen. Und warum ist ein kleinerer Monitor angenehmer? Ich meine am Ende entscheidest Du es, aber ich würde auf keinem Fall so zu nem PC noch nen ollen 1080p 24 Zoll Monitor kaufen. Da kannste die Leistung des PCs dann überhaupt nicht ausnutzen.


----------



## MrYagoo (17. August 2017)

Ok, das mit den Cores macht Sinn. Die 230 € wirkten nur sehr "günstig"
Ich könnte doch einen 24 zoll mit wqhd holen?
Ich stand mal vor einem 27 er und finde das Bild etwas zu groß. Man hat beim schnellen shooter nicht alles im blick irgendwie. Und die schärfe des bildes leidet auch ein wenig, der 24er wirkt knackiger.


----------



## xCJay (17. August 2017)

Nunja das Problem ist das bei 24 Zoll 1440p alles extrem klein ist. Da muss man schon skalieren und dann braucht man auch kein 1440p 
Du hast durch das größere Bild ja eher den Vorteil mehr zu sehen, da durch die hohe Auflösung mehr dargestellt wird und durch die größere Diagonale auch eben alles größer und man es so besser sieht. Wenn Du kein 27 Zoll haben möchtest, würde ich zumindest den 25 Zoll Dell nehmen. Grade da es bei 24Zoll 1440p nur einen einzigen Monitor gibt, der auch net wirklich fürs Gaming geeignet ist.


----------



## xCJay (17. August 2017)

Hier hat das System irgendwie Mist gebaut und einen Doppelpost gemacht.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. August 2017)

Wollte auch sagen, bei 24 Zoll einfach 1080p nehmen und dann maximal eine GF 1070. 
Bei 27 Zoll dann 1440p und eine GeForce 1080. 
Musst du halt wissen, ob du das investieren willst.

Eine höhere Auflösung ist nur dann wichtig, wenn die Kombination aus Displaygröße zum Sitzabstand passt und bei 24 Zoll im 16:9 Format braucht man einfach nicht mehr bei normalem Schreibtischabstand als 1080p, ist so ähnlich wie bei den Fernsehern, 4k bringt dir nur was, wenn du 2 - 3 Meter bei 70 Zoll Größe davor hockst. Die Qualitätsunterschiede in der Bilddarstellung kommen nämlich eher vom verwendeten Displaytyp (und modernerer Technik) und eben nicht von der Auflösung, was viele komplett übersehen.

Bei CPU sage ich aktuell auch Ryzen 1600 oder 1700. Dazu 16GB RAM. 
Beim Festspeicher, hmm auch das eine Budgetfrage, aktuell würde ich zu einer 256 bis 512 GB SSD plus mind. 2TB HDD greifen. Du kannst natürlich auch gleich zu einer 1TB SSD greifen aber die kostet dann richtig. 
Die genannten Kombination mit 256GB SSD + 1TB HDD oder sogar nur 512GB SSD ohne HDD halte ich persönlich für viel zu wenig. Bei einem Notebook / Zweitgerät okay, beim Hauptrechner fallen aber doch (zumindest bei mir) im Laufe der Zeit einiges an Daten an. 
Alleine meine Spielepartition ist mit 1TB bis zum Rand voll und ich habe nur einen Bruchteil meiner Games installiert (was manchmal nervig ist, ich hätte lieber "alle" fest installiert). Abe rdann wäre ich sicher bei 3TB oder mehr.


----------



## Spiritogre (17. August 2017)

Edit:



xCJay schrieb:


> Hier hat das System irgendwie Mist gebaut und einen Doppelpost gemacht.



Hier auch ...


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2017)

MrYagoo schrieb:


> Ok, das mit den Cores macht Sinn. Die 230 € wirkten nur sehr "günstig"


 weil AMD einen guten Job gemacht hat. Die haben auch in der Produktion eine sehr geringe "Müll"-Quote: beim Chipherstellen hat man ja eine große "Scheibe", auf die dann etliche Chips "geätzt" werden, und da sind immer wieder welche dabei, die Fehler haben und weggeschmissen werden. Bei AMD ist aber diese Fehler-Quote sehr gering, so dass die Herstellungskosten pro brauchbarem Chip gering sind. Zudem hat Intel auch teils sowieso höhere Preise, weil sie sich das durch ihr Image auch leisten können. Sieht man ja an Dir: obwohl alle sagen, dass die Ryzen top sind, zweifelst Du  



> Ich könnte doch einen 24 zoll mit wqhd holen?
> Ich stand mal vor einem 27 er und finde das Bild etwas zu groß. Man hat beim schnellen shooter nicht alles im blick irgendwie. Und die schärfe des bildes leidet auch ein wenig, der 24er wirkt knackiger.


 also, bei nur 24 Zoll und dann WQHD weiß ich nicht, ob du wirklich einen Unterschied SIEHST im Vergleich zu FullHD, vor allem bei Bewegung... und wenn du ca. 50cm vor dem Schirm sitzt, wären 27 Zoll an sich nicht wirklich zu groß. Natürlich musst du dann ein BISSCHEN die Augen bewegen, wenn du EXAKT sehen willst, was am rechten Bildrand grad passiert - aber dafür erkennst du auch wegen des größeren Displays schneller Dinge, die auf einem 24er noch nicht zu erkennen wären. Musst du aber selber wissen - du kannst  ja mal an Deinem PC-Tisch aus Zeitungen oder so einen 27er- und einen 24er-Rahmen "simulieren", wie das bei Dir wirkt. In Shops usw. findest du ja die Daten, wie breit und hoch so ein Monitor ist,


Und wegen Speicherplatz: wenn du genug Geld hast, kannst du natürlich immer "mehr" nehmen. Grad bei HDDs kriegst du für 20€ mehr dann direkt weitere 1000GB. Das musst DU aber wissen, wie viel Platz Du brauchst. Manch einer kauft halt so viele Games, dass selbst 4TB nach einem Jahr zu wenig sind...   andere kaufen pro Jahr 3 Games und kommen mit 1000GB "ewig" aus...   512GB SSD und KEINE Festplatte hab ich aber nie gemeint, @Spiritogre


----------



## xCJay (17. August 2017)

> weil AMD einen guten Job gemacht hat. Die haben auch in der Produktion eine sehr geringe "Müll"-Quote


Das ist nicht korrekt. Die Ausschussquote ist nicht mehr oder weniger, als bei Intel. 
Im Grunde produziert AMD ja nur einen Chip bzw. 1 Modul. Bei nem Ryzen 7 sind 2 Module voll aktiviert. Also nichts defekt.
Bei einem Ryzen 5 Sechskerner sind 2 Module um einen Kern dekantiert, weil der defekt ist. Beim Vierkerner sogar 2 Kerne pro Modul usw. 

Heißt AMD produziert auch ordentlich Ausschuss, der halt dann in den kleineren Chips verwertet wird. Das ist aber schon seit Ewigkeiten gängige Praxis.


----------



## xCJay (17. August 2017)

Hier wurde schon wieder ein Doppelpost gemacht, irgendwas an der Forensoftware ist heute aber kaputt :/


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Das ist nicht korrekt. Die Ausschussquote ist nicht mehr oder weniger, als bei Intel.


 also, ich bin sicher, dass ich gelesen habe, dass AMD eine sehr gute Ausbeute hat, also überdurchschnittlich. Daher war für mich an sich klar, dass EIN Grund für die Preise eben die Produktionskosten sind. 

Wenn Intel gleichteuer produzieren kann, dann sind die halt einfach nur frech mit ihren Preisen. 

So oder so: man verkauft seine Produkte ja nicht anhand ihrer Leistung, sondern auf Basis der Kosten. Den Preis als Maßstab für Leistung darf man nie nehmen. Das einzige, was man vlt sagen kann ist: wenn Hersteller A beim besten Willen nicht für weniger als zB 300€ anbieten kann, Hersteller B mit einem gleichguten Produkt auch bei 200€ noch gute Gewinne macht, dann könnte B an sich trotzdem 280€ verlangen, weil er ja immer noch günstiger als A ist. Aber AMD sieht da wohl keinen Grund, die CPUs absichtlich so "teuer" zu machen, dass sie nur "ein wenig" günstiger als Intel sind. Vlt. sind die Ryzen 5 auch deswegen so günstig, damit die Ryzen 7 wiederum nicht ZU teuer sind, denn würde ein Ryzen 5 eher 300€ kosten, müsste ein Ryzen 7 1700X eher 400€ kosten und nicht nur 310€.


----------



## xCJay (17. August 2017)

Der Grund das AMD so gute Preise machen kann ist halt das sie nur einen einzigen Chip produzieren. Nämlich das Cluster mit 4 Kernen und 8 Threads bei voller Aktivität. Ryzen 3, 5 und 7 nutzen Zwei davon die halt je nach Ausbaustufe deaktiviert sind. 
Threadripper nutzt 4 von den Clustern, bei denen 2 aber immer voll deaktiviert sind und nur für besseren Anpressdruck auf dem Die sind. Epyc am Ende hat einen Vollausbau mit 4 Clustern, die dann auch je nach Ausbaustufe teilweise deaktiviert werden. 

Im Endeffekt sind also alle neuen CPUs von AMD gleich aufgebaut und durch die Infinic Fabric verbunden. Bei Intel ist das Anders. Skylake-X ist ist vollkommen anders aufgebaut und nutzt ganz andere Kerne und eine andere Architektur als Kaby Lake. Mesh gegen Ringbus sind hier zum Beispiel gravierende Unterschiede bei der Kernkommunikation.

Dadurch das AMD also nur einen Chip produziert und den dann immer unterschiedlich kombiniert können Kosten gespart werden und teildefekte Chips halt auch noch verwendet werden.


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Der Grund das AMD so gute Preise machen kann ist halt das sie nur einen einzigen Chip produzieren....
> 
> Dadurch das AMD also nur einen Chip produziert und den dann immer unterschiedlich kombiniert können Kosten gespart werden und teildefekte Chips halt auch noch verwendet werden.


  Moment Moment: Intel hat doch auch mehrere CPUs der Kaby Lake-S-Familie für 1151, die erstmal auch nur "ein Chip" sind - warum sind DIE dann trotzdem so viel teurer? Das kannst Du doch nicht damit erklären, dass Intel insgesamt noch weitere Chip-Familien im Angebot hat. Eine Erklärung wäre das nur dann, wenn Intel beinah schon für jedes einzelne CPU-Modell anders prodzieren müsste, nicht aber wenn Intel "nur" zusätzlich im Portfolio auch andere Familien hat. AMD muss ja mit den Threadrippern auch "anders" produzieren. Da müssten Deiner Logik nach ja jetzt die Ryzen teurer werden, weil AMD nun auch eine andere Familie produziert....  

Aber an sich ist es ja egal: die Ryzen 5 1600 / 1600X ist top für den Preis, und warum der kaum bessere 7700K nun so viel teurer ist, sollte völlig Wurst sein, außer es wären qualitative Mängel, was aber nicht so ist.


----------



## xCJay (17. August 2017)

In der Kaby Lake Reihe sind die Chips auch ähnlich, das ist korrekt. Das die Preise dort dortlich höher sind, liegt einfach daran das Intel jahrelang keine Konkurrenz hatte und die Preise so gesetzt hat wie sie wollten.

Nein Threadripper ist im Prinzip der gleiche Chip wie Ryzen. Habe ich ja mit den Clustern erklärt. Skylake-X ist aber überhaupt nicht der gleiche Chip wie Skylake oder Kaby Lake. Das ist etwas komplett Anderes. 
Threadripper und Epyc nutzt die gleichen Cluster wie Ryzen. Nur halt eben mehr davon. Nämlich 4 statt 2. Skyake-X hat einen vollkommen andeen Aufbau, als Kably Lake oder Skylake. 

Der 7700K ist halt teurer, weil Intel den Preis so setzt wie sie möchten. Mit Coffee Lake wird sich das wohl ändern und man bekommt für den Preis eines 1600 auch von Intel 6 Kerne.


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> In der Kaby Lake Reihe sind die Chips auch ähnlich, das ist korrekt. Das die Preise dort dortlich höher sind, liegt einfach daran das Intel jahrelang keine Konkurrenz hatte und die Preise so gesetzt hat wie sie wollten.


 eben, das meine ich auch. Ich dachte nur, dass AUCH die Ausbeute noch ein Faktor ist. Das war alles  



> Nein Threadripper ist im Prinzip der gleiche Chip wie Ryzen. Habe ich ja mit den Clustern erklärt.


 aber Threadripper ist doch viel größer, oder?



> Skylake-X ist aber überhaupt nicht der gleiche Chip wie Skylake oder Kaby Lake. Das ist etwas komplett Anderes.


 Trotzdem stellt Intel doch aber SO viele Kaby Lakes her, dass nicht einfach nur die Tatsache "wir haben noch andere CPUs, die wir anders produzieren müssen" die Produktionskosten für Kaby Lake so erhöht, dass 100€ Aufpreis erklärbar wären.


----------



## xCJay (17. August 2017)

> aber Threadripper ist doch viel größer, oder?


Threadripper sind einfach nur 2 Ryzen 7 aneinandergekoppelt mit der Infinic Fabric. Fertig. Sieht man auch gut, wenn man sich den Die mal anschaut, das sieht aus wie 2 Ryzen Dies zusammengeklebt. 



> Trotzdem stellt Intel doch aber SO viele Kaby Lakes her, dass nicht einfach nur die Tatsache "wir haben noch andere CPUs, die wir anders produzieren müssen" die Produktionskosten für Kaby Lake so erhöht, dass 100€ Aufpreis erklärbar wären.


Die Produktionskosten von Intel werden sogar geringer sein nehme ich an, da Intel eigene Fabriken hat und nicht wie AMD bei TSMC und Co. produzieren lässt. Aber Intel schlägt halt nen viel höheren Gewinn raus. Deswegen sind die CPUs teurer.


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Threadripper sind einfach nur 2 Ryzen 7 aneinandergekoppelt mit der Infinic Fabric. Fertig. Sieht man auch gut, wenn man sich den Die mal anschaut, das sieht aus wie 2 Ryzen Dies zusammengeklebt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daLexi (17. August 2017)

Weiterer Vorschlag... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu noch ein E10 500W Netzteil von BeQuiet!


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2017)

daLexi schrieb:


> Weiterer Vorschlag...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Den Ryzen 7 1800X finde ich nicht gut, der wird Dir viel zu wenig für DEN Aufpreis bringen. FALLS mal in ein paar Jahren acht Kerne / 16 Threads Sinn machen, wird der Ryzen 7 1800X rein leistungsmäßig wohl nicht mehr gut genug sein, so dass man dann eh eine neue CPU kaufen müsste. Der 1600X macht eigentlich am meisten Sinn: mehr als genug Kerne UND hoher Takt. und günstig. 

Das Mainboard ist sicher gut, aber nur sinnvoll, wenn du unbedingt übertakten willst UND an Grenzen gehen möchtest. "Ordentlich" übertakten geht auch mit nem 120€-Mainboard.

RAM: wenn es eines mit Dual Rank ist, passt es gut.


----------



## MrYagoo (17. August 2017)

Also: Ich bin festgelegt auf eine wirklich gute, leise 1080, eine SSD 250Gb + HDD 1TB, wirklich hochwertiger dual rank Ram 16gb mit min 2666mhz, ein schicker eleganter tower mit genug platz und sichtfenster und wenns Sinn macht gedämmt, den Ryzen 1600x, ein wirklich hochwertiges mainboard bitte, wenn nötig dann noch ein schön leisen CPU kühler. Ein netzteil was sehr effizient ist und genug Power hat gerne.

Dazu einen monitor, 144hz 1ms 24zoll Fullhd noch der auch von guter Qualität ist. Und das beste wäre ein shop für alles, die mir das auch fertig machen. 

Vielen lieber Dank schon einmal

achja das Budget nicht zu Ernst nehmen. Es sollte schon gute Hardware sein die Zukunftssicher ist. Falls ich einen Denkfehler habe immer raus damit


----------



## Spiritogre (17. August 2017)

MrYagoo schrieb:


> Dazu einen monitor, 144hz 1ms 24zoll Fullhd noch der auch von guter Qualität ist.



Der Monitor bräuchte dann allerdings wenigstens GSync, was ordentlich Aufpreis bedeutet.
Nachteil dann natürlich, das sind praktisch alles Gamer Teile mit TN Display, richtig gute Bildqualität, gerade bei den Preisen hast du dann nicht.


----------



## MrYagoo (17. August 2017)

Wieso muss es Gsync sein?

Ich kenn mich zwar nicht aus, aber ich kenn mir nicht vorstellen das man keine 24 zoll gaming monitor mit 144hz findet der keine gute Bildqualität verspricht oder hab ich dich falsch verstanden?

Googel hat mich zb auf einen getesteten Kandidaten aufmerksam gemacht :

ASUS ROG Swift PG248Q, 24" (90LM02J0-B01370) ab € 399,--


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2017)

MrYagoo schrieb:


> Also: Ich bin festgelegt auf eine wirklich gute, leise 1080, eine SSD 250Gb + HDD 1TB, wirklich hochwertiger dual rank Ram 16gb mit min 2666mhz, ein schicker eleganter tower mit genug platz und sichtfenster und wenns Sinn macht gedämmt, den Ryzen 1600x, ein wirklich hochwertiges mainboard bitte, wenn nötig dann noch ein schön leisen CPU kühler. Ein netzteil was sehr effizient ist und genug Power hat gerne.
> 
> Dazu einen monitor, 144hz 1ms 24zoll Fullhd noch der auch von guter Qualität ist. Und das beste wäre ein shop für alles, die mir das auch fertig machen.


 naja, mindfactory hat zB gute Preise und baut die Sachen für 100€ auch zusammen.

CPU: Ryzen 5 1600X ca 235€ https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/AMD-Ryzen-5-1600X-6x-3-60GHz-So-AM4-WOF_1159709.html

zB Mainboard ca 140€
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/MSI-X370-GAMING-PRO-CARBON-AMD-X370-So-AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1144080.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/ASRock-X370-Killer-SLI-AMD-X370-So-AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX-Retail_1144074.html
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Gigabyte-Aorus-GA-AX370-Gaming-K5-AMD-X370-So-AM4-Dual-Channel-DDR4-ATX_1166491.html  => 20€ Steamguthaben dabei nach Registrierung

RAM: ca 150€ https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-HyperX-FURY-schwarz-DDR4-2666-DIMM-CL15-Dual-Kit_1010614.html

Festplatte ca 50€ https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/1000GB-Seagate-Desktop-HDD-ST1000DM003-32MB-3-5Zoll--8-9cm--SATA-6Gb-s_775365.html

SSD ca 90€  https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/275GB-Crucial-MX300-2-5Zoll--6-4cm--SATA-6Gb-s-3D-NAND-TLC-Toggle--CT27_1115072.html

Gehäuse ca 65€, 
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Corsair-Carbide-270R-mit-Sichtfenster-Midi-Tower-ohne-Netzteil-schwarz_1130866.html da könnte man 1-2 Lüfter 140mm wie den hier https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Enermax-T-B-Apollish-blau-140x140x25mm-750-U-min-15-dB-A--schwarz-blau_689062.html vorne einbauen, dann wird leise Luft reingebracht.

CPU-Kühler: ca 45€ https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Thermalright-HR-02-Macho-Rev--B-Tower-Kuehler_983170.html

Netzteil 65€ https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/500-Watt-be-quiet--Pure-Power-10-CM-Modular-80--Silver_1138272.html

Grafikkarte: 530-600€ 
zB  530€ https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-Gigabyte-GeForce-GTX-1080-Windforce-3X-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retai_1114400.html
550€ https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-Palit-GeForce-GTX-1080-JetStream-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1063064.html 
600€ https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/8GB-MSI-GeForce-GTX-1080-GAMING-X-8G-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1067767.html



Das sind dann mit Zusammenbau ca 1500€. Monitore 24 Zoll, 144Hz UND dann auch noch G-Sync kosten mind 380€...  und so oder so gibt es 144Hz und 24 Zoll nur mit TN-Panel, was Spiritogre so gar nicht toll findet. Es gibt zwei VA-Modelle von Samsung, die sind aber curved, weiß nicht, ob das nicht sogar eher stört bei einem kleineren Monitor... der günstogere wäre der hier für 280€ https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/23-5Zoll--59-69cm--Samsung-C24FG70FQU-schwarz-1920x1080-1xDisplayPort-2_1122256.html  - ansonsten kannst du auch zB den hier nehmen https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/24Zoll--60-96cm--Asus-VG-Serie-VG248QE-schwarz-1920x1080-1xHDMI-1-4-1xDV_829531.html  260€, 144Hz - zwar kein G-Sync, aber das wäre halt nochmal viel teurer. Und ob der wirklich "schlechter" beim Bild ist als der kaum teurere Samsung mit VA-Panel, naja... ich weiß nicht...


----------



## MrYagoo (18. August 2017)

Klingt doch gut oder? Ich bin leider immer auf Fachmänner angewiesen daher kann ich diesen Warenkorb nicht beurteilen.

Die Monitorwahl scheint ja kniffeliger zu werden als ich angenommen hatte.
Ich weiß noch immer nicht welchen ich kaufen sollte.

Ich habe soeben bei warehouse2 gesehen, dass die nicht nur für 39 euro zusammenbauen und testen, sondern ab 800 euro noch gratis windows 10 home dazulegen. Klingt fair oder?


----------



## xCJay (18. August 2017)

Google mal etwas nach Denen, der Serivce soll laut Berichten unterirdisch schlecht sein, genau so wie die Qualität.
Dazu bringt es nicht, wenn jedes Teil dort viel teurer, als bei anderen Händlern ist.


----------



## MrYagoo (18. August 2017)

Oh wenn das stimmt lass ich lieber die Finger von denen.

Ich bin auf die aufmerksam geworden weil die bei youtube für 1600 ein System mit ner 1080ti empfohlen hatten.

Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir noch einen guten bildschirm finden könnten und einen finalen Warenkorb beschließen für den Pc.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2017)

MrYagoo schrieb:


> Oh wenn das stimmt lass ich lieber die Finger von denen.
> 
> Ich bin auf die aufmerksam geworden weil die bei youtube für 1600 ein System mit ner 1080ti empfohlen hatten.


 bei YouTube, Facebook usw. können die Leute viel erzählen, und natürlich kann es sein, dass deren PCs gut sind, WENN alles klappt. Das heißt aber nicht, dass die immer solide arbeiten.  



> Ich würde mich freuen wenn wir noch einen guten bildschirm finden könnten und einen finalen Warenkorb beschließen für den Pc.


 ich hab ja den Asus genannt, der ist an sich gut. Oder wärst du bereit, deutlich mehr auszugeben wegen G-Sync?


----------



## xCJay (18. August 2017)

Ich habe in Post 7 doch schon eine passende Zusammenstellung gepostet:



> AMD Ryzen 5 1600X
> 16Gb 2666Mhz Dual Ranked RAM
> Asus Strix B350-F Gaming
> Palit GTX1080 JetStream (sehr leise)
> ...



Kostet 1500€ inc. Windows 10 und Zusammenbau, Installation und Co.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Ich habe in Post 7 doch schon eine passende Zusammenstellung gepostet:
> 
> 
> 
> Kostet 1500€ inc. Windows 10 und Zusammenbau, Installation und Co.


  meine kostet halt ohne Windows 1500€ UND falls man die teure MSI 1080 nimm (die Palit hab ich auch als Alternative), dafür ist das Board ein "besseres", wenn man übertakten will (wobei ICH immer sage, dass es an sich nur für Freaks Sinn macht, 50€ mehr auszugeben), und wenn man übertakten will, wäre der ECO was zu lau IMHO. Kann er ja dann überlegen, wie er es macht


----------



## xCJay (18. August 2017)

Soweit ich das verstanden habe möchte der TE ja net übertakten. Deswegen das B350 Board (was aber auch alle Anschlüsse wie deine X370 Boards bietet) und den Brocken Eco. Der TE wollte ja einen sehr leisen PC, deswegen die Palit und das gedämmte Gehäuse. Du hast ja ein ganz Normales drin. 

Windows kostet halt auch ne ganze Ecke, wenn man das bei mir abzieht dann liegt man ja wieder etwas günstiger bzw. wenn man es bei Dir draufrechnet teurer.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe möchte der TE ja net übertakten. Deswegen das B350 Board (was aber auch alle Anschlüsse wie deine X370 Boards bietet) und den Brocken Eco. Der TE wollte ja einen sehr leisen PC, deswegen die Palit und das gedämmte Gehäuse. Du hast ja ein ganz Normales drin.


 Bei den modernen Gehäusen und Komponenten braucht man eigentlich echt kein Gehäuse, das noch "extra" schallgedämmt ist, zumal es darin oft etwas wärmer wird und die Lüfter etwas schneller drehen müssen, so dass die Dämmung vlt. in der Tat ein wenig Schall schluckt, aber dafür auch mehr Schall da ist, so dass es in der Summe nichts bringt. Ein solides Gehäuse, auch ohne Dämmung, ist schon superleise, vor allem wichtig ist halt, dass eine HDD nicht das Gehäuse brummen lässt, was bei billigeren passieren könnte. 

Selbst die mitgelieferten Lüfter sind heutzutage ja schon oft sehr sehr leise, und wenn er vorne einen der 140mm-Lüfter reinmacht, die ich nannte, wird er vom PC so gut wie nichts hören. Den hinteren Lüfter und das Netzteil hört man kaum, da die Sachen eben "hinten" sind, und moderne Grafikarte plus ein Lüfter wie der Brocken Eco sind sehr leise, selbst bei Last hört er vlt. nichts relevantes vom PC. Vor allem falls sein letzter PC schon 5-6 Jahre alt ist, wird er so oder so staunen, wie leise ein moderner PC sein kann    Wenn er jetzt ein echter Silent-Freak ist, ok, dann könnte es schwerer werden. Also einer, den es schon stört, dass der PC wie ein leiser Sommerregen bei geschlossenem Fenster rauscht, WENN man ganz still am PC sitzt und nix macht. Dann wäre aber auch ein "schallgedämmtes" Modell nicht gut genug, da müsste man an den Rest ran, vlt sogar eine Wakü nehmen... 

Beide Gehäuse sind aber gut, ich würde einfach das "schönere" nehmen. 




> Windows kostet halt auch ne ganze Ecke, wenn man das bei mir abzieht dann liegt man ja wieder etwas günstiger bzw. wenn man es bei Dir draufrechnet teurer.


 Wenn du bei meinem PC ca 30€ fürs Board und 50€ für die MSI-Karte abziehst und 10€ für den Kühler, dann hast du schon die 90€ für ein Windows als 100% seriöse Vollversion. Daher hatte ich diese Bauteile ja auch erwähnt


----------



## MrYagoo (18. August 2017)

Also das stimmt, dass ich nicht scharf auf übertakten bin, weil ich mich damit nicht auskenne. Ich hätte lieber ein bärenstarkes System was auch ohne übertakten alles packt.

Leise und Energieverbrauch sind mir auch wichtig. Ob ein gedämmt Gehäuse hängt eben davon ab obs Sinn macht.....

Ist Palit nicht so ein Billiganbieter? Ich dachte jetzt Msi etc sind die stärksten.....

Mir ist es einfach wichtig für mein Budget das hochwertigste bzw leistungsfähigste System zu bekommen, und wenn irgendwo gespart werden müsste um im Budget zu bleiben lege ich lieber was drauf als mich evtl später zu ärgern etwas zu günstig gekauft zu habe...

Achja: Ich habe eine win7 pro version 64bit, mit der ich auch win10 installieren kann.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2017)

MrYagoo schrieb:


> Also das stimmt, dass ich nicht scharf auf übertakten bin, weil ich mich damit nicht auskenne. Ich hätte lieber ein bärenstarkes System was auch ohne übertakten alles packt.


 das mit "bärenstark" ist der Fall beim Ryzen 5 1600X. Man KÖNNTE halt mit Übertakten später, wenn die CPU mal der Schwachpunkt wird, noch ein paar Monate weiterspielen, bevor man endgültig erneut aufrüsten muss, oder auch vlt ein paar FPS mehr rausholen bei manchen Games, die "nur" 50 FPS haben, so dass man vlt doch 55 FPS schafft. Aber da sprechen wir von Sachen, die erst in ein paar Jahren Sinn machen könnten. 



> Leise und Energieverbrauch sind mir auch wichtig. Ob ein gedämmt Gehäuse hängt eben davon ab obs Sinn macht.....


 ICH meine, dass es nichts bringt, weil alles eh schon sehr leise ist. Ich hab zB ein Sharkoon-Gehäuse für 70€, nicht extra gedämmt, und selbst die mitgelieferten 2 Lüfter waren so leise, dass man aus 50cm Abstand nicht merkte, ob der PC an ist. nur bei längerer hoher Grafiklast war der PC deutlich zu hören, da hatte ich aber auch eine AMD R9 290 drin, die sehr heiß wird. Inzwischen hab ich der eine Wasserkühlung verpasst, und der PC steht 50cm NEBEN mir auf Kopfhöhe und ist fast unhörbar, obwohl vorne 2x 140mm, oben 3x 120mm und hinten 1x 120mm Lüfter drin sind plus der Netzteillüfter. Und ich hab auch schon oft PCs "empfpohlen" mit "normalen" Gehäusen, wo der Nutzer einen leisen PC wollte, und alle waren später zufrieden. 



> Ist Palit nicht so ein Billiganbieter? Ich dachte jetzt Msi etc sind die stärksten.....


 richtige "Billiganbieter" gibt es an sich nicht. MSI ist aber halt seit einer Weile quasi der Mercedes bei Grafikkarten, da sie sehr gute Kühlung inkl. hohem Takt bieten. ABER die lassen sich das halt auch gut bezahlen, und auch andere Hersteller haben Karten mit hohen Takt und trotzdem leise Kühlung, da ist die eine Palit zB ein guter Tipp. Was hattest du denn bisher? Denn selbst eine "laute" moderne Karte ist leiser als eine Karte von vor 5 Jahren, die damals als "leise" galt  



> Mir ist es einfach wichtig für mein Budget das hochwertigste bzw leistungsfähigste System zu bekommen, und wenn irgendwo gespart werden müsste um im Budget zu bleiben lege ich lieber was drauf als mich evtl später zu ärgern etwas zu günstig gekauft zu habe...


 die Teile sind alle gut, egal ob "mein" PC oder der von xCJay. Du könntest natürlich ein teureres Board nehmen und hast dann irgendwelchen Kram wie NOCH bessere Spannungswandler oder so, aber das bringt Dir echt nix, das wäre nur was für absolute Übertakterfreaks. Ansonsten sind Mainboards für um die 100€ schon top. Und der Ryzen 5 1600X: der ist vermutlich für Games und Alltag sogar besser als der teurere Ryzen 7 1800X, denn bis mal die sogar acht Kerne und 16 Threads des Ryzen 7 ein Vorteil sind, wird es so lange dauern, dass deren Power pro Kern nicht mehr reicht   Der Ryzen 7 wäre eher was, wenn du zB beim Gaming auch noch in HQ streamst plus noch was anderes nebenbei, was Power braucht. Ansonsten ist der durch den geringeren Takt pro Kern am Ende sogar oft schwächer als der 1600X. 




> Achja: Ich habe eine win7 pro version 64bit, mit der ich auch win10 installieren kann.


 es reicht der Key. Du brauchst Win 7 nicht zuerst zu installieren.


----------



## MrYagoo (18. August 2017)

Dann kann ich sagen, dass übertakten nicht in Frage kommt. Lieber möglichst viel Leistung ohne übertakten.

Und der Monitor? Ist da echt nicht viel Auswahl? Nur die "Billiganbieter" Samsung und der andere den du mir empfohlen hattest?
Wenn Gsync einen Sinn macht, würde Ich das auch noch in betracht ziehen.


----------



## xCJay (18. August 2017)

Ich würde in keinem Fall die MSI kaufen, die ist nämlich deutlich schlechter als die Palit. Im PCGH Test war die MSI Gaming X 2,3 Sone laut und die Palit nur 0,8 Sone. Die MSI ist also 3x so laut wie die Palit. Also warum MSI kaufen? Teuer ist nicht besser. Palit macht keine Werbung und Markting. Dafür bieten sie halt Ihre Karten auch deutlich günstiger an. Sehe ich eher als Vorteil, als als Nachteil. 

Ein PC mit Schallldämmung ist schon ne ganze Ecke leiser. In dem Deep Silence 3 reicht es wenn alle Lüfter mit der integrieten Lüftersteuerung auf die niedrigste Stufe geregelt werden und der Brocken Eco je nach Last mit 25-50% Läuft. Dann hört man da gar nix und hat nen super leises System, was auch net überhitzt. Mit nem normalen Gehäuse bekommt man das nicht hin, das kann ich Dir aus Erfahrung sagen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Ich würde in keinem Fall die MSI kaufen, die ist nämlich deutlich schlechter als die Palit. Im PCGH Test war die MSI Gaming X 2,3 Sone laut und die Palit nur 0,8 Sone. Die MSI ist also 3x so laut wie die Palit.


 das ist aber ungewöhnlich - haben die DAS Modell verhunzt, oder hatte die PCGH vlt nur Pech? Ich hatte zB mal eine Asus, bei der wohl der Kühler falsch montiert war, so dass die Lüfter viel zu schnell drehten, da der Chip schnell heiß wurde. So oder so bietet die Palit aber einen Top Preis, die MSI-Modelle halte ich schon lange für überteuert, selbst WENN einzelne Varianten sogar NOCH leiser wären als solide Konkurrenzmodelle. 




> Ein PC mit Schallldämmung ist schon ne ganze Ecke leiser. In dem Deep Silence 3 reicht es wenn alle Lüfter mit der integrieten Lüftersteuerung auf die niedrigste Stufe geregelt werden und der Brocken Eco je nach Last mit 25-50% Läuft. Dann hört man da gar nix und hat nen super leises System, was auch net überhitzt. Mit nem normalen Gehäuse bekommt man das nicht hin, das kann ich Dir aus Erfahrung sagen.


 Und ich kann Dir für moderne Gehäuse der letzten 3-4 Jahre aus Erfahrung das Gegenteil sagen, und nun? ^^  Bei niedriger Drehzahl sind auch in einem normalen Gehäuse die Lüfter superleise, wenn es kein ganz billiges Modell isrt. Natürlich kann es sein, dass bei einem Gehäuse XY die Lüfter doch nicht leise sind, die mit dabei sind. Aber dann liegt es an den Lüftern, nicht an der Dämmung. Aber zB die in meinem Gehäuse von Sharkoon, das 70€ kostete inkl. 2x 140mm und 1x 120mm-Lüfter, sind auf 7V nicht mehr wahrnehmbar, und der PC steht sogar auf Kopfhöhe, nicht unter dem Tisch, wo ein PC natürlich eh NOCH leiser wäre.


Zum Monitor: wieso kommst du darauf, dass Samsung eine "Billigmarke" sei? AOC oder HannsG sind Billigmarken, aber der Rest nicht. Wenn du nen guten Monitor mit G-Sync und 144Hz und 24 Zoll willst, dann nimm den hier https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...z-2560x1440-1xDisplayPort-1xHDMI_1118359.html  kostet halt 475€...  G-Sync ist grad bei 24 Zoll eben echt merkbar teurer, zudem hat der Dell auch WQHD, aber auch nur Full-HD kostet mind 400€. Ohne G-Sync: zB der hier wäre ordentlich, 144Hz, aber eben kein G-Sync und kostet nur 275€ https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...HSU-B3-schwarz-silber-1920x1080-_1138892.html  hat halt nur Full-HD. Das Kuriose ist, dass es aber auch keinen 24 Zoll-WQHD-Monitor OHNE G-Sync gibt, außer einem Modell von AOC, das aber dann trotzdem auch 380€ kostet.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. August 2017)

Samsung ist eines mit Sicherheit nicht, Billiganbieter. Neben LG sind sie bei u.a. Displays in der Technologie führend. Sie sind halt günstiger als einige Nobelmarken aber im Vergleich inzwischen auch nicht mehr so extrem wie noch vor zehn bis 20 Jahren, wo man bei Preis / Leistung um Samsung bei Monitoren nicht herum kam.


----------



## xCJay (20. August 2017)

> das ist aber ungewöhnlich - haben die DAS Modell verhunzt, oder hatte die PCGH vlt nur Pech? Ich hatte zB mal eine Asus, bei der wohl der Kühler falsch montiert war, so dass die Lüfter viel zu schnell drehten, da der Chip schnell heiß wurde. So oder so bietet die Palit aber einen Top Preis, die MSI-Modelle halte ich schon lange für überteuert, selbst WENN einzelne Varianten sogar NOCH leiser wären als solide Konkurrenzmodelle.


Naja ich denke nicht das die grade das Reviewexemplar für PCGH mit nem kaputten Kühler ausliefern. Das wird doch vorher 5x getestet. 
Messen tut PCGH extrem genau. Schallisolierte Kammer und tausende Euro teures Messequipment, da entstehen keine Fehler. Also wird die Karte einfach nur net so dolle sein und halt noch teuer dazu. 



> Und ich kann Dir für moderne Gehäuse der letzten 3-4 Jahre aus Erfahrung das Gegenteil sagen, und nun? ^^ Bei niedriger Drehzahl sind auch in einem normalen Gehäuse die Lüfter superleise, wenn es kein ganz billiges Modell isrt. Natürlich kann es sein, dass bei einem Gehäuse XY die Lüfter doch nicht leise sind, die mit dabei sind. Aber dann liegt es an den Lüftern, nicht an der Dämmung. Aber zB die in meinem Gehäuse von Sharkoon, das 70€ kostete inkl. 2x 140mm und 1x 120mm-Lüfter, sind auf 7V nicht mehr wahrnehmbar, und der PC steht sogar auf Kopfhöhe, nicht unter dem Tisch, wo ein PC natürlich eh NOCH leiser wäre.


Lautstärke ist auch immer subjektives Empfinden. Vielleicht empfindest Du etwas als leise, was ich noch als leichtes Rauschen wahrnehmen würde. Klar kann man einen PC auch ohne Schalldämmung recht leise bekommen, aber die leisesten PCs die ich gebaut haben, waren immer mit Schalldämmung. Z.B. in nem Deep Silence 3 oder Define R4.


----------



## MrYagoo (20. August 2017)

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich halte Samsung nicht für billig.  Mein suhd 4k tv ist auch von Samsung. Nur wenn ich einen bildschirm für ~250 Euro sehe, erscheint mir das produkt doch recht "günstig".

Wqhd ist sicher nett. Allerdings auf 24 zoll evtl zu kein?
Ich bin allerdings nicht überzeugt von Fullhd auf 27zoll. Wenn ich jetzt doch 27zoll,wqhd nehmen sollte, steigen die anforderungen im spiel auf die Hardware immenz.  Sobald die Hardware zu schwach für neue titel wird und keine 100+ fps mehr packt ist man dann gezwungen sofort aufzurüsten oder auf Fullhd runterzustellen.....


----------



## Spiritogre (20. August 2017)

MrYagoo schrieb:


> Nicht falsch verstehen, ich halte Samsung nicht für billig.  Mein suhd 4k tv ist auch von Samsung. Nur wenn ich einen bildschirm für ~250 Euro sehe, erscheint mir das produkt doch recht "günstig".



Nein, das ist völliger Normalpreis bei z.B. 27 Zoll und 1080p Schirmen mit 60Hz. Bei 24 Zoll geht es bis ca. 200 Euro. 
Teuer sind nur die als "Gaming" deklarierten Schirme, weil die Hersteller die unbedarften Spieler mit dem Begriff natürlich gerne abzocken, wenn sie drauf reinfallen. Oder teuer sind natürlich auch sehr große, sehr hochauflösende Monitore, eben weil die (noch) kein Massenmarkt-Produkt sind sondern Spezialisten bzw. anspruchsvolle Anwender ansprechen.


----------



## xCJay (20. August 2017)

> Sobald die Hardware zu schwach für neue titel wird und keine 100+ fps mehr packt ist man dann gezwungen sofort aufzurüsten oder auf Fullhd runterzustellen.....


Was bringen Dir 100 FPS bei einem 1440p 60 Hertz Monitor?


----------



## MrYagoo (20. August 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Was bringen Dir 100 FPS bei einem 1440p 60 Hertz Monitor?



Wieso 60hz? Ich möchte mir doch einen 144hz Bildschirm kaufen, 1ms mit oder ohne Gsync. Entweder 24zoll Fullhd oder evtl noch 27zoll in wqhd


----------



## xCJay (20. August 2017)

Achso, das wird dann aber teuer in 1440p. Die günstigsten Exemplare mit IPS oder VA Panel ohne GSync liegen bei über 500€, mit GSync bei um 700€

Aber um 144 FPS zu erreichen in 1440p musst Du mit ner GTX1080 schon die Settings auf Medium stellen. Ansonsten wird das nix. Selbst ne 1080Ti schafft da keine 144FPS mit Ultra Settings in aktuellen Spielen. Klar in LoL und CS ist das alles kein Problem, in BF1 und Co wird es dann wieder schwieriger.


----------



## MrYagoo (21. August 2017)

Ein Grund warum ich lieber auf Fullhd Gaming und 24 Zoll bleiben möchte warscheinlich. Also 144hz, 1ms, 24 zoll, Fullhd und ob Gsync entscheidet dann das Budget am Ende hatte ich mir überlegt


----------



## xCJay (21. August 2017)

Da würde ich dann den hier empfehlen:
https://geizhals.de/samsung-c24fg73-lc24fg73fqux-en-a1621926.html?hloc=at&hloc=de

144 Hertz, 1080p, 24 Zoll, 144 Hertz, VA Panel und Curved. Nur GSync hat er nicht.


----------



## PlayersKnown (27. August 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Da würde ich dann den hier empfehlen:
> https://geizhals.de/samsung-c24fg73-lc24fg73fqux-en-a1621926.html?hloc=at&hloc=de
> 
> 144 Hertz, 1080p, 24 Zoll, 144 Hertz, VA Panel und Curved. Nur GSync hat er nicht.




Ich habe mich entschlossen mein Budget für Pc + Monitor auf 2.000 aufzustocken, und auf die ersten Tests der neue Intel Coffee Lage CPUs zu warten. Angeblich sollen die ja schon bald zu kaufen sein und die bereits geleakten Preis und Taktraten der neue I7 er klingen sehr vielversprechend. Und ich brauch eh alles neu, da stört es mich nicht, dass man zwingend ein neues Board benötigt.

Was haltet ihr von dem Plan?


----------



## Herbboy (27. August 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ich habe mich entschlossen mein Budget für Pc + Monitor auf 2.000 aufzustocken, und auf die ersten Tests der neue Intel Coffee Lage CPUs zu warten. Angeblich sollen die ja schon bald zu kaufen sein und die bereits geleakten Preis und Taktraten der neue I7 er klingen sehr vielversprechend. Und ich brauch eh alles neu, da stört es mich nicht, dass man zwingend ein neues Board benötigt.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von dem Plan?


 wenn du bis Oktober warten kannst, dann mach das. Vor Oktober kommen die neuen CPUs nicht.


----------



## PlayersKnown (27. August 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> wenn du bis Oktober warten kannst, dann mach das. Vor Oktober kommen die neuen CPUs nicht.



Dann warte ich noch fix die Coffee lakes ab.
Die neues nvidea gpus abzuwarten würde zu lange dauern oder? Hab schon von denen gelesen aber noch kein release gefunden. 

Würde ich denn für ca 2000 einen sehr guten Pc inkl Gsync monitor bekommen? (windows hab ich schon)


----------



## xCJay (28. August 2017)

Volta kommt 2018, also ja das dauert noch 
Naja kommt drauf an. Man kann auch alleine 1000€ für den Monitor ausgeben, dann kommt natürlich kein guter PC bei rum. Ist die Frage was man haben möchte. 1440p, 144 Hertz und GSync kostet auch 700€ und für 1300€ bekommste da keinen guten PC.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> und für 1300€ bekommste da keinen guten PC.


 Für 1300€ bekommst du doch locker nen PC mit nem Ryzen 5 1600X  und einer GTX 1080 inkl. 256GB SSD und 16GB RAM - oder statt dem Ryzen halt einen core i7-7700k und ne GTX 1070 - was soll daran denn bitte nicht gut sein? ^^ 

@PlayersKnown: theoretisch kann man immer warten, aber es gibt eigentlich Null Grund, auf neue Grafikkarten zu warten. Du hast mit der GTX 1070 und 1080 superstarke Karten, die zwischen ca 400 und 600 Euro kosten. Und AMD hat die RX Vega-Grafikkarten, die aktuell kaum zu haben sind, aber vlt sieht es in 1-2 Monaten anders aus, und dann hast du ähnlich starke Karten zu ähnlichen Preisen, die mehr Strom brauche, aber für die du deutlich günstiger einen Sync-Monitor kaufen könntest.


----------



## PlayersKnown (28. August 2017)

Ich hatte jetzt auch gehofft für ca 1500 einen sehr guten Pc zu bekommen mit 1080, Ryzen oder Coffee Lake und für ca 500 dann einen guten 24 Zoll,144hz,Gsync

Das muss doch drin sein wenn man bedenkt das eine X Box one X ein atemberaubendes 4K Bild auf meinen SUHD Tv zaubern wird bei zb Assassins Creed mit flüssigem Gameplay. Für 499 Euro.


----------



## Herbboy (28. August 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ich hatte jetzt auch gehofft für ca 1500 einen sehr guten Pc zu bekommen mit 1080, Ryzen oder Coffee Lake und für ca 500 dann einen guten 24 Zoll,144hz,Gsync


 Ryzen 5 1600X + GTX 1080 kriegst du wie gesagt für ca 1200-1300€, d.h. ein Ryzen 7 1700X oder Coffee Lake als CPU dürfte vermutlich für 1500€ auch drin sein. 

Bein Monitor bekommst du drei Modelle in 24 Zoll und 144Hz plus GSync in FullHD zwischen 380 und 500 Euro, passt also ebenfalls.




> Das muss doch drin sein wenn man bedenkt das eine X Box one X ein atemberaubendes 4K Bild auf meinen SUHD Tv zaubern wird bei zb Assassins Creed mit flüssigem Gameplay. Für 499 Euro.


 Also, da darfst du mehrere Dinge nicht vergessen.... 4K heißt nicht automatisch, dass es besser aussieht als wenn du an einem PC mit HOHEN Details bei FullHD spiels. Es kann gut sein, dass die Xbox One X die 4K nur in einem Detailmodus hinbekommt, der auf einem PC "niedrig" entspricht. Zudem wird die Hardware einer Konsole sehr subventioniert. Würden die nur die pure Hardware verkaufen, würde die sicher viel viel mehr als 500€ kosten.


----------



## Spiritogre (28. August 2017)

Jupp, die XBox One X hat eine CPU die von der Leistung her eher einem Netbook entspricht und von der GPU halt einer Radeon 580. Allerdings ist das durch die Bauweise halt schon schlecht zu vergleichen, da die Box ja viel kompakter ist und alles fest auf einem Board steckt. 
Dazu kommt eben, dass solche Konsolen zumindest in den ersten Monaten bis Jahren mit Minus verkauft werden. Einen HTPC mit der Leistung der XBox One X kannst du vielleicht für 800 Euro zusammenbauen und selbst dann fehlen halt noch so Sachen wie das UHD Laufwerk, das alleine im Einzelhandel schon 260 bis 300 Euro kostet.


----------



## xCJay (29. August 2017)

> Für 1300€ bekommst du doch locker nen PC mit nem Ryzen 5 1600X und einer GTX 1080 inkl. 256GB SSD und 16GB RAM - oder statt dem Ryzen halt einen core i7-7700k und ne GTX 1070 - was soll daran denn bitte nicht gut sein? ^^


Das war auf den Monitor bezogen. Eine GTX1080 reicht natürlich für 1080p Full HD vollkommen aus. 
Aber wenn man eben wie ich schrieb für 700€ einen 1440p 144 Hertz Monitor kaufst, dann reicht eine GTX1080 dafür nicht aus.

Ich würde hier aber definitiv auf Coffe Lake warten, da grade bei 144 Hertz Ryzen net so punkten kann.


----------



## PlayersKnown (26. September 2017)

So da bin ich wieder, irgendwie rät mir jeder meiner Freunde von der Lösung Konsole + Laptop ab (sind allerdings alles Pc Spieler) ich kann mir allerdings vorstellen, dass sie Recht haben könnten. Ich bin ein Mensch der seine ruhe liebt, nach Feierabend sich auch gerne zurück zieht ins arbeitszimmer usw. Der teure 55zoll 4k hdr tv läd zwar förmlich dazu ein mit der xonex drauf zu datteln, allerdings mag ich den Controller nur bei sehr wenigen Games und das Wohnzimmer teilt man sich schließlich, also wenig mit ruhe usw  

Der Coffee Lake steht nun vor der Tür, allerdings noch ohne offizieller Tests. 

Die Frage ob Coffee Lake oder Amd kann also erst in ca 2 wochen geklärt werden....

Die Gpu.....  Ich schwanke nun zwischen der 1070ti (die angeblich kommt), 1080 und 1080ti

Wobei die 1080ti nur in Frage kommen würde wenn ich mich auf ein 27zoll wqhd monitor mit 144hz und Gsync einlassen sollte. Hätte ich schon bock drauf, allerdings hab ich bedenken was die neuen Games angeht, evtl reicht die Power nicht lange um alles auf wqhd in hohen fps werten darzustellen?
Und 27zoll 1080p möchte ich nicht


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> So da bin ich wieder, irgendwie rät mir jeder meiner Freunde von der Lösung Konsole + Laptop ab (sind allerdings alles Pc Spieler) ich kann mir allerdings vorstellen, dass sie Recht haben könnten. Ich bin ein Mensch der seine ruhe liebt, nach Feierabend sich auch gerne zurück zieht ins arbeitszimmer usw. Der teure 55zoll 4k hdr tv läd zwar förmlich dazu ein mit der xonex drauf zu datteln, allerdings mag ich den Controller nur bei sehr wenigen Games und das Wohnzimmer teilt man sich schließlich, also wenig mit ruhe usw


 ich kann es nur erneut versuchen zu erklären: du kannst doch problemlos auch in dem anderen Zimmer statt per Laptop zu spielen einen PC hinstellen + TV an der Wand, und für Maus+Tastatur brauchst du doch nicht zwingend einen Tisch. Es gibt kabelosse Tastaturen und Mäuse, "starre" Mousepads, es gibt sogar kleine "Schoß-Tische" extra für Maus und Tastatur. Du kannst also auch "am PC" per Couch spielen, und bei etlichen Games wirst du merken, dass es per Pad auch sehr angenehm ist. Der große Vorteil ist halt, dass du nen PC leicht aufrüsten kannst und auch die Games dann noch gut spielen kannst, die vlt erst in 5-6 Jahren kommen, wenn du zwischendurch nur ne neue Graka holst.



> Wobei die 1080ti nur in Frage kommen würde wenn ich mich auf ein 27zoll wqhd monitor mit 144hz und Gsync einlassen sollte. Hätte ich schon bock drauf, allerdings hab ich bedenken was die neuen Games angeht, evtl reicht die Power nicht lange um alles auf wqhd in hohen fps werten darzustellen?
> Und 27zoll 1080p möchte ich nicht


 also, ICH spiele mit nur einer R9 290 auf WQHD, und bisher läuft alles gut genug. Man MUSS ja auch keine >100 FPS haben, damit die 144Hz Sinn machen. Auch bei "nur" 40 FPS siehst du im Zweifel ein fertig berechnetes Bild immer nen Augenblick früher als bei einem 60Hz-Monitor, weil das Bild bei 144Hz einfach öfter geupdated wird.


----------



## PlayersKnown (26. September 2017)

Ja das mit der couch,tv und Pc hab ich schon verstanden, auch wenn ich es schwierig finde ein shooter so erfolgreich zu spielen hat es sicherlich seine daseinsberechtigung.

Ich besitze allerdings schon einen schönen schreibtisch und einen eigentlich guten bürostuhl. Beides müsste ich wegräumen bzw verkaufen sollte die couch idee umgesetzt werden, da unser arbeitszimmer nicht groß ist. Also dann lieber doch einen guten neuen Pc und evtl ein gesundheitskissen für den rücken ) 

Wegen 27zoll und wqhd, 40fps bei schnellen shootern merke ich. Es mag personen geben die damit zurecht kommen, aber ich hab beides getesteten und muss sagen, ich bin keiner von denen.
Bei youtube zb packt eine gtx1080ti wohl atm das aktuelle spiel PlayersunknownBattleground auf wqhd mit max settings mit ca 90fps +/- wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.

Ob nun eine gtx1080ti + 27zoll wqhd Gsync den Aufpreis zu einer gtx1080 und 24Zoll hd Gsync wert sind ist eine andere Frage


----------



## Herbboy (26. September 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ja das mit der couch,tv und Pc hab ich schon verstanden, auch wenn ich es schwierig finde ein shooter so erfolgreich zu spielen hat es sicherlich seine daseinsberechtigung.


 ich hab oft Shooter von der Couch aus gespielt, das ist kein Problem   und ne Laptoptastatur ist wiederum für Shooter oft auch nicht so dolle.



> Ich besitze allerdings schon einen schönen schreibtisch und einen eigentlich guten bürostuhl. Beides müsste ich wegräumen bzw verkaufen sollte die couch idee umgesetzt werden, da unser arbeitszimmer nicht groß ist. Also dann lieber doch einen guten neuen Pc und evtl ein gesundheitskissen für den rücken )


 ja klar, wenn du das Zimmer doch nicht "umbaust", wäre das ja eh gut.



> Wegen 27zoll und wqhd, 40fps bei schnellen shootern merke ich. Es mag personen geben die damit zurecht kommen, aber ich hab beides getesteten und muss sagen, ich bin keiner von denen.
> Bei youtube zb packt eine gtx1080ti wohl atm das aktuelle spiel PlayersunknownBattleground auf wqhd mit max settings mit ca 90fps +/- wenn ich das richtig gesehen habe.


 also, PUBG ist ja eh ein Sonderfall, u.a da es immer noch eine "Vorabversion" ist. Da ist auch die Frage, ob die FPS wirklich so viel mit der Grafikkarte zu tun haben. An sich packt auch eine GTX 1070 alle modernen Games locker auf 60-80 FPS in WQHD, außer vlt je nach Game auf "Ultra", wobei man bei "Ultra" an sich beim Spielen keinen Unterschied zu "sehr hoch" sieht, so dass man das Game auch auf "Sehr hoch" spielen könnte.


----------



## PlayersKnown (27. September 2017)

Ich denke ich hantiere mal mit 2000 für Pc + Monitor. Des würde sich dann auf eine gtx1080+24zoll,Fullhd,Gsync,144hz monitor hinauslaufen denke ich oder?

Ich hoffe die ersten Tests der I7 Coffee lakes kommen bald.

Achso, sollte ich die K Version nehmen oder die normale? Ich hab ehrlich gesagt noch nie übertakten )


----------



## Herbboy (27. September 2017)

Oder direkt 27 Zoll beim Monitor. Wegen k oder nicht: hängt auch vom Preis ab. die k haben idR auch mehr Standardtakt, aber je nach Aufpreis wäre das nicht lohnenswert.


----------



## PlayersKnown (28. September 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Oder direkt 27 Zoll beim Monitor. Wegen k oder nicht: hängt auch vom Preis ab. die k haben idR auch mehr Standardtakt, aber je nach Aufpreis wäre das nicht lohnenswert.



Der nonk hat 3,2ghz standart Takt, boost bis 4,6 für 303 $ mit 65Tdp
Der K hat 3,7 ghz standart Takt, boost bis 4,7 für 359 $ mit 95Tdp

Ich finde den K deutlich besser, muss ich ihn auch übertakten damit er sich lohnt?

27 Zoll würde aber mit wqhd,Gsync,144hz locker 700-900€ kosten glaub ich, daher bleib ich lieber beim 24er für geschätze 500€


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Der nonk hat 3,2ghz standart Takt, boost bis 4,6 für 303 $ mit 65Tdp
> Der K hat 3,7 ghz standart Takt, boost bis 4,7 für 359 $ mit 95Tdp
> 
> Ich finde den K deutlich besser, muss ich ihn auch übertakten damit er sich lohnt?


 wenn ich auf den Turbo schaue, lohnt sich der K an sich nur, wenn man dann auch noch zusätzlich übertaktet. Beim Turbo ist ja auch der normale fast identisch. Die Preise sind natürlich ohne Steuern, in D würde ich mit ca +10% Europreis rechnen von dem, was die CPUs in $ kosten sollen.


----------



## PlayersKnown (28. September 2017)

Und was hat der Grundtakt zu bedeuten? Profitiere ich irgendwie vom höheren Grundtakt des K modells?

So langsam werde ich nervös, da es bald soweit ist  

Kann ich mich wenns soweit ist wieder an Euch/dich wenden für die finalen Bestelliste?
Es steht dann ja noch die Frage nach dem richtigen Board an die man für Coffee Lake benötigt.


----------



## Herbboy (28. September 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Und was hat der Grundtakt zu bedeuten? Profitiere ich irgendwie vom höheren Grundtakt des K modells?


 je nach Anwendung ja. Aber am besten wäre es, wenn man Tests abwartet




> Kann ich mich wenns soweit ist wieder an Euch/dich wenden für die finalen Bestelliste?
> Es steht dann ja noch die Frage nach dem richtigen Board an die man für Coffee Lake benötigt.


  ja klar. Für die Coffee Lake wird es wohl neue Boards geben, die "alten", trotz ebenfalls Sockel 1151, gehen vermutlich nicht.


----------



## xCJay (29. September 2017)

Die alten Boards gehen nicht, Du brauchst ein neues Z370 Board.
Der Turbo ist nur auf 1-2 Kernen. Nicht alle Kerne. Heißt der höhere Grundtakt des K Modells macht sich auch stark bemerkbar, wenn man nicht übertaktet.


----------



## PlayersKnown (30. September 2017)

xCJay schrieb:


> Die alten Boards gehen nicht, Du brauchst ein neues Z370 Board.
> Der Turbo ist nur auf 1-2 Kernen. Nicht alle Kerne. Heißt der höhere Grundtakt des K Modells macht sich auch stark bemerkbar, wenn man nicht übertaktet.



Dann warte ich jetzt gespannt auf die ersten Tests. Ich glaube das "neue" Board wird etwas teurer wenn ich die ersten modelle so betrachte

Nerven tut mich die tatsache das nun eine gtx1070ti kommt, im handel wohl ab 05.11.
Laut theoretischer rechenkraft soll sie nur 5% langsamer sein als die 1080. Aber das sollte meine entscheidung nicht groß beeinflussen oder?


----------



## Herbboy (30. September 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Dann warte ich jetzt gespannt auf die ersten Tests. Ich glaube das "neue" Board wird etwas teurer wenn ich die ersten modelle so betrachte


 wobei da vlt. jetzt erst die "Top-Boards" in den Schlagzeilen zu finden sind.



> Nerven tut mich die tatsache das nun eine gtx1070ti kommt, im handel wohl ab 05.11.
> Laut theoretischer rechenkraft soll sie nur 5% langsamer sein als die 1080. Aber das sollte meine entscheidung nicht groß beeinflussen oder?


 nein, auch eine OC-Version einer GTX 1070 ist schon nah dran an einer GTX 1080 bei Standardtakt. Ich weiß nicht, warum Nvidia ne 1070 Ti rausbringt. Die Lücke zwischen der 1070 und 1080 ist bei Leistung UND beim Preis sehr klein.


----------



## PlayersKnown (30. September 2017)

Ärgerlich wäre jetzt wenn die 1070ti sogar schneller als die 1080 ist bei gleichem oder gar niedrigerem Preis. Hab wenig bis keine lust noch länger zu warten hihi
Ich hoffe die 1080 bleibt eine gute wahl.


----------



## Herbboy (1. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ärgerlich wäre jetzt wenn die 1070ti sogar schneller als die 1080 ist bei gleichem oder gar niedrigerem Preis. Hab wenig bis keine lust noch länger zu warten hihi
> Ich hoffe die 1080 bleibt eine gute wahl.


 das ist technisch unmöglich, da die 1070 den gleichen Chip wie die 1080 verwendet, aber langsameres RAM, weniger Boosttakt und weniger freigeschaltete Shadereinheiten als die 1080. Die ist also an sich genau wie die GTX 1070, nur dass die 1070 Ti halt mehr Shadereinheiten als die 1070 freigeschaltet hat, und auch mehr Takt.

Wäre die 1070 Ti besser als die 1080, würde Nvidia sie 1080 Ti nennen


----------



## Y0SHi (1. Oktober 2017)

hol dir doch einen pc zum sufern, arbeiten und obendrauf eine ps4 slim zum zocken.
spart kohle und drm freie games gibt es obendrauf. weiterführend sollen alle ps4 games auch auf einer zukünftigen ps5 laufen.

klar kann man gewisse games am pc besser zocken wie etliche shooter und mmorpg, aber wenn man auf solche games zum großteil verzichten kann, dann hat man mit der ps4 slim den besseren und zukunftssicheren deal gemacht.

nicht alle shooter sind mies auf der konsole zu zocken, gibt auch gute wie zum beispiel doom.


----------



## PlayersKnown (1. Oktober 2017)

Y0SHi schrieb:


> hol dir doch einen pc zum sufern, arbeiten und obendrauf eine ps4 slim zum zocken.
> spart kohle und drm freie games gibt es obendrauf. weiterführend sollen alle ps4 games auch auf einer zukünftigen ps5 laufen.
> 
> klar kann man gewisse games am pc besser zocken wie etliche shooter und mmorpg, aber wenn man auf solche games zum großteil verzichten kann, dann hat man mit der ps4 slim den besseren und zukunftssicheren deal gemacht.
> ...



Danke für den Tipp, aber ich bleibe wohl der Pc Fan. Habe die xboxonex zwar vorbestellt, aber werde ich wohl nicht kaufen. Ich weiß das eine Konsole billiger ist und man eine menge Spaß haben kann, aber meine wurzeln und community liegt im Pc.

Ich bleibe dann bei der 1080. Würde den Pc gerne schon besitzen, muss mich aber noch gedulden bis die CPUs da sind....

Ich habe jetzt gelesen, dass viel über die gtx1070ti geredet wird.

http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Pasca...1070-Ti-doch-mit-9-Gbps-Speicher-1240126/amp/

Wenn die wirklich noch den besseren speicher bekommen sollte, würde Ich glaub ich gerne ein 1080 modell haben das den im artikel erwähnten 11gbps speicher hat


----------



## PlayersKnown (5. Oktober 2017)

Ersten schlechte Nachricht am morgen..... Angeblich sollen die neuen CPUs kaum lieferbar sein, da zu wenige produziert werden. die K Modelle (Die eigentlich Interessanten) sollen sogar evtl gar nicht bestellbar sein im Norden Europas.... Wtf Es wird von Anfang 2018 Gesprochen?!

Also wenn das wahr ist sehe ich schwarz..... 

Und die Boards? Das sollen alles nur aufgewährmte 270er sein? Die eigentlich neuen kommen auch erst 2018??? Hätte man also sogar noch Nachteile wenn man jetzt schon ein neues Board für viel Geld kauft?

Ich kann langsam echt gute Nachrichten vertragen


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ersten schlechte Nachricht am morgen..... Angeblich sollen die neuen CPUs kaum lieferbar sein, da zu wenige produziert werden. die K Modelle (Die eigentlich Interessanten) sollen sogar evtl gar nicht bestellbar sein im Norden Europas.... Wtf Es wird von Anfang 2018 Gesprochen?!


 Tja, dann ist die Ausbeute halt nicht so gut. Aber wieso wären nur die K-Modelle interessant? Die normalen haben zwar etwas weniger Takt, aber je nach Preis wären die doch trotzdem gut.




> Und die Boards? Das sollen alles nur aufgewährmte 270er sein? Die eigentlich neuen kommen auch erst 2018??? Hätte man also sogar noch Nachteile wenn man jetzt schon ein neues Board für viel Geld kauft?


 Nein, warum sollte man? Ich wüsste auch keine besonderen WICHTIGEN Features, die ein "wirklich neuer" Chipsatz bringen könnte. Vielleicht hast du dann mehr USB 3.1 oder M.2-Slots "nativ", aber wozu? Die aktuellen Boards bieten doch alles, was man braucht.


----------



## PlayersKnown (5. Oktober 2017)

Nja solange es nur bei verbesserten usb ports bleibt.....

Der deutlich höhere Grundtakt des I7 8700k ist glaub ich schon ganz nett. 

Bis 2018 warten hatte ich nun aber nicht eingeplant, vor allem weil Anfang 2018 auch gleich die neuen Amd CPUs kommen sollen.... :-/


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Nja solange es nur bei verbesserten usb ports bleibt.....


 das war nur ein Beispiel. Ich hab keine Ahnung, was die neuen Chipsätze bringen sollen, aber es kann nichts wichtiges sein wie zB "mit dem neuen Chipsatz kann man die CPU um weitere 10% übertakten", und Anschlüsse + Features haben die aktuellen Boards ja eben mehr als genug. 




> Bis 2018 warten hatte ich nun aber nicht eingeplant, vor allem weil Anfang 2018 auch gleich die neuen Amd CPUs kommen sollen.... :-/


 dann warte halt nicht, die aktuellen Ryzen SIND ja Top-CPUs    der einzige Grund, auf Coffee Lake zu warten, war ja um zu schauen, ob Du kurzfristig fürs gleiche Geld bzw. wenig Aufpreis was besseres bekommst. Und wenn es die CPUs in den nächsten 3 Monaten gar nicht gibt, dann lautet die Antwort: nö, kriegst du nicht...


----------



## PlayersKnown (5. Oktober 2017)

Die spieleleistung der I7 Modelle ist den Ryzen leider zu überlegen als das ich darauf verzichten könnte  

Es kommt daher nur der neue I7 8700k oder evtl einer der neuen Amd CPUs im frühjahr 2018 in Frage. Ich hoffe also noch auf eine baldige verfügbarkeit der Intel.....


----------



## Herbboy (5. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Die spieleleistung der I7 Modelle ist den Ryzen leider zu überlegen als das ich darauf verzichten könnte


 Wenn du den Mehrpreis zahlen willst ist das natürlich ok. Du bekommst aber halt nen Ryzen 5 1600X für 220€, der 7700K kostet ca 100€ mehr, bringt dafür dann im Schnitt um die 15% mehr Leistung in  Full-HD. Der 8700K ist vermutlich ein wenig stärker, kostet dann wohl weitere 50€ mehr.


----------



## PlayersKnown (6. Oktober 2017)

Ich denke den Mehrpreis würde Ich zahlen um noch länger ruhe zu haben und auch in sehr CPU lastigen spielen noch reserven zu haben.

Wenn es Coffee Lake jetzt nicht geben würde hätte ich auch Ryzen gekauft, obwohl der I7 7700k auch diese CPU im Gaming schlägt.

Leider sind die I7 8700k Modelle bis jetzt noch nicht verfügbar bei Mindfactory oder alternate.... 
Ist der Zeitpunkt noch zu früh um einen kompletten Warenkorb zusammenzustellen? Die Boards sind ja schon da, und erste Tests auch.


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ich denke den Mehrpreis würde Ich zahlen um noch länger ruhe zu haben und auch in sehr CPU lastigen spielen noch reserven zu haben.
> 
> Wenn es Coffee Lake jetzt nicht geben würde hätte ich auch Ryzen gekauft, obwohl der I7 7700k auch diese CPU im Gaming schlägt.
> 
> ...


  der i7-8700 ist aber nun wirklich beim Takt nur ein BISSCHEN schwächer - oder willst du ganz unbedingt übertakten?


----------



## PlayersKnown (6. Oktober 2017)

Nja 3,2 zu 3,7 ist nicht so wenig finde ich, oder seh ich das falsch?
Und sofort übertakten hatte ich nicht unbedingt vor, aber evtl macht es ja Sinn wenn die CPU einmal an die Grenzen stößt?

Jetzt hat Mindfactory die erste bewertung bekommen eines I7 8700k käufers der sich deutlich beklagt, dass die hitzeentwicklung beim übertakten sehr extrem sein soll... 

Ich hatte jetzt mal überschlagen:

CPU ca 400 €
Gpu ca 550€
Board 150-200€
Ram ca 140 €
Ssd ca 120€
CPU lüfter ca 40€
Netzteil ca 80 €

Ohne Gehäuse ca 1430-1480€

Monitor grob geschätze 500 €

Fehlt am Ende nurnoch der präzise Warenkorb wenn ich mit dem überschlagenen Budget gut fahre....


----------



## Herbboy (6. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Nja 3,2 zu 3,7 ist nicht so wenig finde ich, oder seh ich das falsch?


 naja, das sind halt 15%, d.h. BIS ZU 15% Unterschied in Games im Standardtakt. Wenn die CPU aber hoch taktet, sind es beim Maximaltakt nur noch 0,1 GHz Unterschied. Die Frage ist, wie die CPU beim Gaming dann taktet.



> Und sofort übertakten hatte ich nicht unbedingt vor, aber evtl macht es ja Sinn wenn die CPU einmal an die Grenzen stößt?


  ja klar, wobei es halt am Ende vlt doch nicht viel hilf. Mal angenommen die CPU schafft in 4-5 Jahren in einem neuen Games maximal 35 FPS, und du hast eine neue Grafikkarte, die an sich deutlich mehr schaffen könnte und durch die CPU "ausgebremst" wird. Wenn du nun den Takt um 20% hochjubeln kannst, was schon viel wäre, sind es halt statt 35 FPS bis zu ca 42 FPS, aber richtig doll ist das dann auch nicht. Es kann aber einen CPU-Neukauf um eine Weile verzögern, zB wenn du alle 3 Monate ein neues Game kaufst, dann "überstehst" du vlt. 6-9 Monate durch OC  



> Ich hatte jetzt mal überschlagen:


 wieso SSD 120€? 256GB kosten um die 90€, 480GB wiederum an sich mind 140€. 

Board: da würde ich maximal 150€ ausgeben, nicht minimal 

Netzteil: wenn der PC sehr lange pro Tag an ist, wäre das ok, ansonsten kannst du auch 20€ sparen.


----------



## PlayersKnown (6. Oktober 2017)

Mhhh schwere entscheidung oder? Ich hab nur Angst jetzt die paar Euro an der CPU einzusparen, mich dann irgendwann zu ärgern. Vor allem ist der vorteile des I7 8700 zu den Ryzen nicht mehr so groß...

Bei den Boards kenn ich mich 0 aus, hab nur gehört die neuen kosten zwischen 115-400€, und da wollte ich was wertiges  

Netzteil darf gerne sehr energieeffizient sein, da stört mich der Aufpreis nicht. Ssd gerne auch etwas hochwertiges,zb Samsung Evo?

Was sagste zu der ersten Mindfactory bewertung eines I7 8700k kunden, der bemängelt, dass beim übertakten die hitzeentwicklung enorm sein?


----------



## Herbboy (7. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Mhhh schwere entscheidung oder? Ich hab nur Angst jetzt die paar Euro an der CPU einzusparen, mich dann irgendwann zu ärgern. Vor allem ist der vorteile des I7 8700 zu den Ryzen nicht mehr so groß...


 dann warte halt noch



> Bei den Boards kenn ich mich 0 aus, hab nur gehört die neuen kosten zwischen 115-400€, und da wollte ich was wertiges


 die teureren haben halt dann noch mehr Übertaktungsoptionen oder auch mehr Ausstattung, aber wenn du "normal" übertaktest, reicht eines für 150€ mehr als aus.





> Netzteil darf gerne sehr energieeffizient sein, da stört mich der Aufpreis nicht. Ssd gerne auch etwas hochwertiges,zb Samsung Evo?


 bei einer SSD gibt es keine relevanten Unterschiede, man sollte nur kein "Murks"-Modell nehmen. Die San Disk-Modelle sind zB gut, oder ne Crucial MX300. Die Samsung Evo sind an sich überteuert. 




> Was sagste zu der ersten Mindfactory bewertung eines I7 8700k kunden, der bemängelt, dass beim übertakten die hitzeentwicklung enorm sein?


 Kann ich nicht abschätzen. Der Takt ist halt eh schon recht hoch, kann sein, dass da nicht so viel Plus drin ist wie bei anderen CPUs.


----------



## 1xok (7. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Bei den Boards kenn ich mich 0 aus, hab nur gehört die neuen kosten zwischen 115-400€, und da wollte ich was wertiges



Ich sehe bei Dir (wie auch bei mir) viel gefährliches Halbwissen. Wobei Dir das, glaube ich, nicht so bewusst ist wie mir. Egal welche Kombination Du Dir zusammenstellst, die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Du am Ende mit Zitronen handelst ist bei Dir extrem hoch. Für Leute wie uns sind PCs von der Stange wesentlich besser. Schau Dir doch einfach mal die Komplettrechner der PCGH bei Alternate an:

https://www.alternate.de/html/search.html?query=pcgh

Da hab ich mir letztes Jahr einen von gekauft. Der läuft sehr gut. Als CPU kommt ein i7 6700K zum Einsatz. Diese "alte" CPU ist auf Jahre für sämtliche Spiele Overkill. Aber ich spiele halt auch nicht nur. Bei Skylake sind die gröbsten Bugs jetzt über Firmware-Updates beseitigt. Bei den jetzt neu erscheinenden CPU-Typen steht das noch aus. Nicht umsonst setzt Intel bei Serverchips generell auf gut abgehangene Architekturen. Die Xeons sind jetzt gerade mal bei Skylake angekommen, soweit ich gesehen habe. Warum ist das wohl so?   

Mit selbst zusammengestellter aktueller Hardware fehlt jede Erfahrung. Du hast dann ein Einzelstück und darfst bei Problemen erstmal nachweisen, dass es nicht an Deiner Konfiguration liegt. 

Aber mach wie Du denkst.


----------



## PlayersKnown (7. Oktober 2017)

Halbwissen ist noch geschmeichelt um ehrlich zu sein. Ich beziehe meine Kentnisse nur aus empfehlungen und benchmarks....

Daher bin ich hier, da ich den erfahrungen der community hier mein vollstes vertrauen schenke. Die jungs und mädels hier haben schon was drauf.

Fertig Pcs finde ich ehrlich gesagt absolut unsympatisch. Meist kosten die viel zuviel, verstecken die genaue Hardware bezeichnung oder aber es sind nie die teile drin die ich gerne hätte.

Bsp: derzeit gibts einen I7 8700k Pc mit gtx1080 ohne Ssd und keinem besonders hochwertigem 16gb ram für 1799 euro. Bau ich mir das selbst, mit sogar hochwertigeren bauteilen inkl. Ssd etc gebe ich 1500 aus.
Ich bin nicht geizig, aber ich reagiere allergisch auf unnötige unverständliche mehrkosten.
Ich gebe gerne viel Geld für etwas aus das ich haben möchte, dann aber bewusster auch wenn wie hier nur mit Hilfe anderer.

Mir juckts in den Finger, werde schon von arbeitskollegen aufgezogen hihi


----------



## 1xok (7. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Daher bin ich hier, da ich den erfahrungen der community hier mein vollstes vertrauen schenke. Die jungs und mädels hier haben schon was drauf.



Ich würde Dir das Forum der Schwesterzeitschrift (PC Games Hardware) empfehlen:

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME

Die PC Games ist nicht auf Hardware spezialisiert. Deshalb treiben sich auch deutlich weniger Schrauber herum. 



PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht geizig, aber ich reagiere allergisch auf unnötige unverständliche mehrkosten.



Du meinst 10-15% für einen fertig zusammengebauten Rechner, der funktioniert? Die zahle ich sehr gerne, wenn ich dafür keinen Stress mit der Hardware habe. Meine Meinung.


----------



## PlayersKnown (8. Oktober 2017)

Danke für den Tipp. Ich kann da ja mal reingucken, bisher klangen die Ratschläge hier aber auch super, wenn ich so sehe wie lange mein topic hier schon wächst... 

Klar ist es bequem. Aber auf jedem teil hab ich ja auch garantie und auch wenn ich beim auswählen schwächel, dass zusammenbaun hat bisher immer gut geklappt und hat auch stolz gemacht  

Ich habe übrigens bisher leider andere erfahrungen gemacht, die fertig Pcs habe ich eigentlich immer bei 20-30% überm einzelpreis gesehen und teilweise drüber bei den berühmt bekannten einzelhändlern.


----------



## 1xok (8. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Klar ist es bequem. Aber auf jedem teil hab ich ja auch garantie und auch wenn ich beim auswählen schwächel, dass zusammenbaun hat bisher immer gut geklappt und hat auch stolz gemacht



Na das ist die Hauptsache. Aber wenn Du Probleme hast, musst Du selbst herausfinden an welcher Komponente es liegt. Einen Komplettrechner lieferst Du einfach beim Hersteller wieder ab oder hast sogar Vor-Ort-Service.   



PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ich habe übrigens bisher leider andere erfahrungen gemacht, die fertig Pcs habe ich eigentlich immer bei 20-30% überm einzelpreis gesehen und teilweise drüber bei den berühmt bekannten einzelhändlern.



Da ist i.d.R. eine Windows-Lizenz, Garantie und Sonstiges noch mit dabei. Alleine Windows schlägt bei den PCGH-Rechnern mit 100 Euro zu Buche. Wenn Du es weglässt, sparst Du entsprechend. 

Du kannst Dir bei Alternate auch selbst einen Rechner aus Einzelkomponenten zusammenstellen und dort zusammenbauen lassen. Da siehst Du dann genau was wie viel kostet:

https://www.alternate.de/PC/PC-Konfigurator#!/category/0

Der Zusammenbau inklusive Funktionstest kostet bei Alternate 99 Euro. 

Aber wenn Du Spaß am Schrauben hast, ist das ja Dein Hobby und da will ich mich gar nicht einmischen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2017)

1xok schrieb:


> Die PC Games ist nicht auf Hardware spezialisiert. Deshalb treiben sich auch deutlich weniger Schrauber herum.


 Nix für ungut, aber DIE User, die hier Tipps geben, wissen iDr ganz genau, was sie schreiben. Und im Gegensatz zur PCGH sind "wir" hier auch mehr auf Preis-Leistung aus, wo du bei der PCGH wiederum gerade WEIL da viele "Hardcore-Schrauber" dabei sind oft genug ein paar Flitzpiepen hast, denen Hardware nie gut genug sein kann und die dann einem normalen Hobbygamer den teuersten unnötigen Scheiß aufquatschen. Aus diesem Grunde bin ich auch lieber hier aktiv als "drüben", wo leider immer wieder auch arrogante Enthusiasten den Ton angeben wollen. Da wird ein Gehäuse für 50€ gern mal als "billiger Schrott" bezeichnet, nur weil derjenige von Edel-Gehäusen überzeugt ist, oder ne Wasserkühlung als "Pflicht" dargestellt usw.

Klar kann man auch bei PPGH reinschauen und sich inspirieren lassen, aber hier wirst du auf keinen Fall von irgendwelchen Leuten beraten, die keine Ahnung haben. 


Wegen des Zusammenbaus: es gibt zB bei mindfactoy oder (wie 1xok auch sagte) Alternate die Option, sich die Bauteile zusammenbauen zu lassen. Kostet halt dann ca. 100€ mehr. Oder was auch geht: bei manchen Shop, u.a. auch Amazon, gibt es auch "Aufrüst-PCs", in denen nur die Laufwerke und die Grafikkarte fehlt. Und dies beiden Sachen kann man normalerweise auch recht leicht selber einbauen.


----------



## PlayersKnown (9. Oktober 2017)

Hab mich auch bisher gut aufgehoben gefühlt  
Ich bin zwar kein superfan von Preis/Leistung, denn dann dürfte ich mir zb auch den 8700K nicht kaufen, aber ich gebe auch keine 300€ für ein Mainboard aus oder über 200 € für 16Gb ram nur weils andere Hardcore User machen.

Ich habe ja ein "normales" Budget von 2000€ für Pc inkl Monitor. Wenn Sinnvoll auch gerne etwas mehr.

Aber ich hab keine große Ahnung. Ohne Hilfe würde Ich mir Quatsch kaufen.
Daher brauch ich eben jmd der mir am Ende einen Warenkorb Absegnet/gestaltet der wirklich perfekt ist für mich.

Wenn zu diesem Zeitpunkt schon sinnig, könnte man schon einiges Festhalten?

Zb

CPU
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Intel-Core-i7-8700K-6x-3-70GHz-So-1151-WOF_1199328.html

GPU zb
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ream-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1063063.html

SSD zb
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...A-6Gb-s-3D-NAND-TLC-Toggle--CT52_1115074.html

Netzteil zb
https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...e-Power-10-CM-Modular-80--Silver_1138272.html

Oder

https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ight-Power-10-CM-Modular-80--Gold_976849.html

Fehlen noch Board,CPU Kühler,Ram,Gehäuse inkl Lüfter


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2017)

Das be quiet 65€ reicht dicke. Nur wenn der PC oft 20h am Tag läuft, rentiert sich vlt das teurere. 

Mainboard: ganz schwer zu sagen, da es da kaum Erfahrungen gibt. Da es aber ja "nur" modifizierte Z270-Modelle sind, sollten die alle nicht schlecht sein. Von Gigabyte gibt es grad ne Cashbackaktion, da kannst du also quasi 20€ abziehen, weil du einen Gutschein für Steam bekommst, wenn du zb das hier nimmst https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Gigabyte-Z370-AORUS-Ultra-Gaming-Intel-Z370-So-1151-Dual-Channel-DDR4-A_1199094.html  oder ebenfalls 20€ für das hier, was grad neu ist, aber auch so schon unter 150€ kostet  https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Gigabyte-Z370-AORUS-Gaming-3_1200386.html

und RAM: naja, 2x 8 GB DDR4-2666, 3000 oder 3200. An sich egal, welches genau Du nimmst.

Gehäuse: Geschmackssache. Ab 40€ gibt es schon solide Modelle, mehr als 80-90€ sind schon beinah "Luxus" 

Kühler: zum Übertakten einen für 40-60€ nehmen, hängt dann aber auch vom Gehäuse ab, wie groß der sein darf.


----------



## PlayersKnown (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich würde jetzt aus dem Bauch herraus das Board für 178€ nehmen. Steam Guthaben kann man immer gebrauchen.
Was kann denn das Board mehr bzw besser als das günstigere?

Wäre ein 16GB Riegel nicht besser um später einen weiteren nachrüsten zu können?
Spielt da dual channel usw wieder eine Rolle?

Um den Lüfter auszusuchen also ein schickes Gehäuse finden. Genug Platz sollte es bieten für Board,GPU und eben Lüfter. Hab große Hände und wenig Geduld  

Ich fände es gut wenn da schon große und leise lüfter drin sind. Und eine clevere automatische Lüftersteuerung wäre toll. Also das mein Pc/Board die Lüftergeschwindigkeit nach Bedarf automatisch anpasst


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt aus dem Bauch herraus das Board für 178€ nehmen. Steam Guthaben kann man immer gebrauchen.
> Was kann denn das Board mehr bzw besser als das günstigere?



Ultra Gaming <=> Gaming 3
RGB-Beleuchtung, also quasi freie Farbwahl <=> zwei Farben
Unterstützt auch Nvidias SLI <=> nur AMD Crossfire
3 Gehäuse-Lüfter-Buchsen <=> zwei Stück (bei beiden Boards ZUSÄTZLICH auch noch zwei für den CPU-Lüfter, von denen man einen auch für einen Gehäuselüfter verwenden kann)

Und vielleicht hat das BIOS vom Ultra Gaming etwas detaillierte Übertaktungsmenü-Optionen.




> Wäre ein 16GB Riegel nicht besser um später einen weiteren nachrüsten zu können?
> Spielt da dual channel usw wieder eine Rolle?


 nein und ja. Lieber 2x8GB und FALLS es denn Sinn macht, innerhalb der Nutzungszeit des Boards auf 32GB zu gehen, dann halt nochmal 2x8GB dazu. 



> Um den Lüfter auszusuchen also ein schickes Gehäuse finden. Genug Platz sollte es bieten für Board,GPU und eben Lüfter. Hab große Hände und wenig Geduld


 aber was findest DU schick? 



> Ich fände es gut wenn da schon große und leise lüfter drin sind. Und eine clevere automatische Lüftersteuerung wäre toll. Also das mein Pc/Board die Lüftergeschwindigkeit nach Bedarf automatisch anpasst


 also, viele haben schon 2-3 dabei, die auf 7V oder gesteuert auch noch leise sind. Problem: es ist sehr schwer im Voraus rauszufinden, ob und wie man die vlt am Board anschließen kann. Nicht immer haben die Lüfter die passenden Anschlüsse. Was es auch noch gibt sind manche Gehäuse, die eine eigene Lüftersteuerung haben, die teilweise auch am Board angeschlossen werden kann. Dann ist es aus Sicht des Boards nur ein Lüfter, obwohl da vlt 3 dranhängen.


----------



## PlayersKnown (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich hab jetzt alles auf die schnelle in einen Warenkorb geworfen.
Beim Ram k.a hab den nur genommen, weil der beim 8700k unter "kunden kauften auch" auftauchte.  

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221a4f62ec2c6429161f80dd742b72bb8b0e27e93dd5c

Das Gehäuse sieht schick aus, k.a obs genug platz bietet. Angeblich genug für die GPU und für den kühler wenn man nach der höhe geht.

Aber es wäre möglich ein System zu nehmen welches die lüfter automatisch Regelt?


----------



## Herbboy (9. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt alles auf die schnelle in einen Warenkorb geworfen.
> Beim Ram k.a hab den nur genommen, weil der beim 8700k unter "kunden kauften auch" auftauchte.
> 
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221a4f62ec2c6429161f80dd742b72bb8b0e27e93dd5c
> ...


Das Gehäuse hab ich auch, die beiden vorderen 140mm sind echt leise, wobei ich die auf 7V laufen lasse. Dann brauchst du auch nix "regeln". Die von den Lüftern reingeschaffte Luft bei 7V reicht dicke aus. Und hinten hast du halt nen 120mm-lüfter, den du dann wiederum am Board anschließen und regeln lassen kannst, den CPU-Kühler ja sowieso. 

Der Grand Macho ist halt echt schon mächtig, aber wenn er Dir nicht zu teuer ist, kannst du den nehmen. Der "normale" ist an sich auch schon sehr gut https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/Thermalright-HR-02-Macho-Rev--B-Tower-Kuehler_983170.html


----------



## MrYagoo (10. Oktober 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Das Gehäuse hab ich auch, die beiden vorderen 140mm sind echt leise, wobei ich die auf 7V laufen lasse. Dann brauchst du auch nix "regeln". Die von den Lüftern reingeschaffte Luft bei 7V reicht dicke aus. Und hinten hast du halt nen 120mm-lüfter, den du dann wiederum am Board anschließen und regeln lassen kannst, den CPU-Kühler ja sowieso.
> 
> Der Grand Macho ist halt echt schon mächtig, aber wenn er Dir nicht zu teuer ist, kannst du den nehmen. Der "normale" ist an sich auch schon sehr gut https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...-HR-02-Macho-Rev--B-Tower-Kuehler_983170.html



Und der Ram? Beim System mit dem Intel, welchen Ram sollte ich nehmen im Bereich irgendwo zwischen 120-160 Euro evtl?

Hast du schon von der Meldung gehört, dass es Probleme mit Boards + 8700k geben soll? Angeblich kann es sein, so sagt man, dass einige Boards die CPU automatisch im Standartmodus schon übertakten auf 4,7 Allcore. Es soll so zu verfälschten Messergebnissen kommen können und evtl zu überhitzung, beschädigung der Hardware....

Aber nun mal was anderes. Wäre ein Plan B möglich?

Ich bin echt tierisch sauer wegen der Intel Geschichte. Den 05.10. hatte ich mir fett im Kalender angestrichen und mich gefreut den Pc dann bestellen zu können.... jetzt rechnet man mit wochen die vergehen können bis etwas verfügbar sein könnte...

Wäre ein guter/schneller Ryzen überhaupt eine Alternative. Die neuen Ryzen sollen ja auch schon im Februar kommen, evtl verschwendung?
Der Drang den neuen Pc hier nächste Woche stehen zu haben ist eben groß, aber ist ein solcher Plan B überhaupt klug?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2017)

MrYagoo schrieb:


> Und der Ram? Beim System mit dem Intel, welchen Ram sollte ich nehmen im Bereich irgendwo zwischen 120-160 Euro evtl?


 du hattest ja welches im Warenkorb, das ist an sich ok. Auch gute wäre zB https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-Patriot-Viper-4-DDR4-3000-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1110021.html oder https://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/16GB-G-Skill-Aegis-DDR4-3000-DIMM-CL16-Dual-Kit_1111126.html



> Hast du schon von der Meldung gehört, dass es Probleme mit Boards + 8700k geben soll? Angeblich kann es sein, so sagt man, dass einige Boards die CPU automatisch im Standartmodus schon übertakten auf 4,7 Allcore. Es soll so zu verfälschten Messergebnissen kommen können und evtl zu überhitzung, beschädigung der Hardware....


 nee, hab ich noch nicht gelesen. Kann aber gut sein, dass bei so einer neuen Plattform eine Kinderkrankheit da ist, das wird bestimmt per BIOS-Update gelöst. Und wenn sogar Hardware beschädigt worden sein soll, würde ich vermuten, dass da die betroffenen Nutzer vielleicht Sicherheitsmaßnahmen deaktiviert haben oder einen sehr schwachen oder falsch montierten Kühler hatten. 




> Wäre ein guter/schneller Ryzen überhaupt eine Alternative. Die neuen Ryzen sollen ja auch schon im Februar kommen, evtl verschwendung?
> Der Drang den neuen Pc hier nächste Woche stehen zu haben ist eben groß, aber ist ein solcher Plan B überhaupt klug?


 schwer zu sagen - normalerweise gibt es keine dermaßen überraschenden Änderungen bei Preis-Leistung, die so krass sind, dass man sich wirklich ärgern würde. Auch jetzt mit Coffee Lake würde ich sagen, dass man sich nicht geärgert hätte, wenn man sich vor 2-3 Wochen schon nen Ryzen gekauft hätte.


----------



## PlayersKnown (10. Oktober 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> schwer zu sagen - normalerweise gibt es keine dermaßen überraschenden Änderungen bei Preis-Leistung, die so krass sind, dass man sich wirklich ärgern würde. Auch jetzt mit Coffee Lake würde ich sagen, dass man sich nicht geärgert hätte, wenn man sich vor 2-3 Wochen schon nen Ryzen gekauft hätte.



Ok, ich hab auch noch nichts konkretes finden können zu Amds neue Ryzen CPUs

Was soll ich tun. Auf Coffee Lake warten, evtl bis Anfang 2018?

Oder evtl doch ein starken aktuellen Ryzen. Weiß jmd wie viel schwächer ein guter Ryzen gegenüber dem 7700 bzw 8700 wäre? Und ob das einen großen unterschied Macht?

Sollte das ein zu geringer Unterschied sein, würde ich mir sonst glatt morgen noch ein Ryzen Pc bestellen. Evtl bekommt man ja für das gesparte Geld (CPU und Board günstiger Oder?) bessere Rest Hardware. Da die neuen Ryzen CPUs februar 2018 allerdings nicht bekannt sind würde man evtl zuviel Geld in sand setzten weil man evtl auch ein falsches Board kauft, auch wenn die angeblich kompatibel sein sollen....

Boa ist das schwer.

Was würdest Du/ihr tun?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Ok, ich hab auch noch nichts konkretes finden können zu Amds neue Ryzen CPUs
> 
> Was soll ich tun. Auf Coffee Lake warten, evtl bis Anfang 2018?
> 
> Oder evtl doch ein starken aktuellen Ryzen. Weiß jmd wie viel schwächer ein guter Ryzen gegenüber dem 7700 bzw 8700 wäre? Und ob das einen großen unterschied Macht?


 hier zB sind 8 Games in Full-HD getestet worden, da ist der 7700K um 15% vorne https://www.ht4u.net/reviews/2017/amd_ryzen_5_-_r5_1600x_und_r5_1500x_im_test/index30.php  beim Test von Computerbase sind es 13% bei sechs Games https://www.computerbase.de/2017-04/amd-ryzen-5-test/2/#abschnitt_spiele_full_hdhd  - das heißt wenn du ne Grafikkarte hast, die zB ca 60-70 FPS liefern kann in dem Detailmodus, den du willst, dann hast du mit dem Ryzen halt 60 und mit dem Intel 67-70 FPS.  Packt die Karte eh nur um die 40 FPS, sind es mit dem AMD zB 37 und mit dem Intel 43. 

Der i7-8700K wäre laut Computerbase 20% vorne: https://www.computerbase.de/2017-10/intel-coffee-lake-8700k-8400-8350k-8100-test/5/ dafür kostet der halt auch 180€. Das könnte man dann auch so sehen: FALLS der Ryzen mal nicht mehr reicht, hast du 180€ gespart und könntest früher ne neue CPU holen. Ne CPU, die in 4-5 Jahren (vorher wird der Ryzen sicher niemals schlappmachen) 180€ kostet, wird sicher schon stärker als ein i7-8700 sein. Die Frage ist, ob du bis dahin unbedingt die +20% FPS haben willst. 

Und so oder so hängt es vom Spiel ab: mal sind es +30%, mal +10%.


----------



## PlayersKnown (10. Oktober 2017)

Auch so ein Mist  

Ich spiele ja wie es aussieht auf 24 zoll, FullHD, 144hz, Gsync 

Da ist eine starke CPU von vorteil glaub ich. Ab WQHD soll es schon anders sein hab ich gelesen. Stimmt das?

Würdest du auch auf den neuen I7 warten an meiner Stelle?


----------



## Herbboy (10. Oktober 2017)

PlayersKnown schrieb:


> Auch so ein Mist
> 
> Ich spiele ja wie es aussieht auf 24 zoll, FullHD, 144hz, Gsync
> 
> ...


 Du meinst jetzt Ryzen, oder welchen neuen i7 meinst du? ^^  Oder meinst du nur warten, bis er lieferbar ist?  

Ich meine, dass du an sich nichts falsch machen kannst. Die eine CPU mag besser sein, ist halt auch teurer. Aber auch ein Ryzen 5 1600X würde viele Jahre für hohe/maximale Details und viel FPS reichen, solange du nur ab und an eine neue Grafikkarte holst.

Und in WQHD spielt normalerweise die Grafikkarte eine noch höhere Rolle, so dass es nicht mehr so wichtig ist, ob die CPU nun in Full HD 15 oder 10 % schneller ist. Aber je nach Game kann es theoretisch auch mal in WQHD doch noch "wichtig" sein.


----------



## 1xok (11. Oktober 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Nix für ungut, aber DIE User, die hier Tipps geben, wissen iDr ganz genau, was sie schreiben.



Ich habe nichts Gegenteiliges behauptet und will das gar nicht beurteilen.


----------

